# Brixton news, rumours and general chat - April 2013



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 1, 2013)

There you go


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 1, 2013)

All the fonts will be changed to comic sans


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 1, 2013)

Only for people who have it in their fonts folder.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 1, 2013)

Does normal service resume at 9.00am or are we stuck with it all day?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 1, 2013)

We've opened a bank account so that people who can't cope can pay to have the font they prefer. £10 a month or a lifetime payment of £500.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 1, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> We've opened a bank account so that people who can't cope can pay to have the font they prefer. £10 a month or a lifetime payment of £500.


 
I can cope, I just may get very angry


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 1, 2013)

That's better


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 1, 2013)

I think we should go and drink all their winezzz


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2013)

The SIA Community Arts cafe at Loughborough Junction is a pleasant little space. 







http://www.urban75.org/blog/knittin...y-arts-cafe-loughborough-junction-london-sw9/


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2013)

The Urban Edge Art Event is a pleasant little space.


----------



## laughalot (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello...
I asked all the questions and think it might be better to answer them in 'Brixton clubs that require photo ID'


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 1, 2013)

laughalot said:


> Hello...
> I asked all the questions and think it might be better to answer them in 'Brixton clubs that require photo ID'


 
That would be good as posters have raised concerns about scanners on that thread.


----------



## mxh (Apr 1, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> That would be good as posters have raised concerns about scanners on that thread.


 


http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...i=Se1ZUdSgC4y1PcHEgdAD&ved=0CH0Q9QEwDw&dur=74


----------



## Badgers (Apr 2, 2013)

London energy switch. 

http://www.biglondonenergyswitch.org.uk/


----------



## Badgers (Apr 2, 2013)

Still need some sunglasses. Have little money  maybe a walk to Lidl


----------



## colacubes (Apr 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Still need some sunglasses. Have little money  maybe a walk to Lidl


 
Market surely.  I got some alright ones last year for under £5.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2013)

Or the pound shop if you're after a classy bargain.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Still need some sunglasses. Have little money  maybe a walk to Lidl


 
just do a run by sunglassing in the village. surely it will be teeming with expensive sunglasses just waiting to be snatched off some unsuspecting diners head by a Badgers at full tilt.

bonus points if you get a wig as well.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 2, 2013)

The basketball court at the top of Brockwell Park appears to have been lost forever and replaced with a grassed area 

I was hoping they were going to renovate it, but it looks like it's been lost in favour of a performance area. No information about it on the signs around the park either.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 2, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The basketball court at the top of Brockwell Park appears to have been lost forever and replaced with a grassed area


I walk the dog in the park every day and run around it most days (well, intend to) and never saw it used for basketball. There is a court alongside the tennis courts.
Looks much much better now IMO - and they have kept the mini stage for performances.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 2, 2013)

Fuck the Met police, who think it's ok to illegally park their cars on double yellow lines whilst they nip off to do their shopping, forcing cyclists and other roads users into the middle of the road, risking collision with vehicles coming the other way. (Ferndale Road.)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 2, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I walk the dog in the park every day and run around it most days (well, intend to) and never saw it used for basketball. There is a court alongside the tennis courts.
> Looks much much better now IMO - and they have kept the mini stage for performances.


It used to get used a lot by all sorts of people. I used to play there. But the surface was allowed to deteriorate to the extent that it was better to go to Papa's Park or even Kennington to play. The other court gets used a lot for volleyball and I think you have to book it.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 2, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> It used to get used a lot by all sorts of people. I used to play there. But the surface was allowed to deteriorate to the extent that it was better to go to Papa's Park or even Kennington to play. The other court gets used a lot for volleyball and I think you have to book it.


 
Always ignored basketball until I watched it at the Olympics. Was surprised to find it's a great sport


----------



## Rushy (Apr 2, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Always ignored basketball until I watched it at the Olympics. Was surprised to find it's a great sport


I was taken to the Olympics basketball on a date by a regular player. Embarrassingly, I fell asleep in the top row of the ladies semi finals when the last 15s of play took about 40 minutes.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 2, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I was taken to the Olympics basketball on a date by a regular player. Embarrassingly, I fell asleep in the top row of the ladies semi finals when the last 15s of play took about 40 minutes.


 
Ok. It's two teams of giants taking turns to score


----------



## Rushy (Apr 2, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Ok. It's two teams of giants taking in turns to score


I seem to remember there being one rather butch midget. Although even she was probably taller (and certainly butcherer) than me.


----------



## r0bb0 (Apr 2, 2013)

I used to love going up there and shooting some hoop with the stunning views over London!


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 2, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The basketball court at the top of Brockwell Park appears to have been lost forever and replaced with a grassed area
> 
> I was hoping they were going to renovate it, but it looks like it's been lost in favour of a performance area. No information about it on the signs around the park either.


 
there has been lots of performances there in summer in recent years and they are now looking into investing in putting up a "sound shell" there.


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2013)

Another Brixton mystery. 






Did 'B.O.Y. Brinkler, Osborne & Young Ltd., Pigeon, Poultry Bird Seed, Specialists really exist?'

Read more: http://www.urban75.org/blog/junctio...the-mystery-of-the-bird-seed-specialists-sw9/


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2013)

I have the full answer, courtesy of a response to my blog entry:



> Hi! The banner “There is no place like home!” is part of a series of urban interventions by the community project The House in The Junction – check us out http://www.thehouseinthejunction.com, or you can find us on Facebook and Twitter.
> 
> We think we met briefly with one of you guys at Ray’s SIA C.A.F.E (you recently wrote a post about it) while we were all knitting colourful yarn together for another of our urban interventions.
> 
> ...


----------



## leanderman (Apr 3, 2013)

Used to live near Brick Lane where Jewish and other shop signs frequently re-emerged after decades of concealment.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 3, 2013)

The house in the junction looks much nicer and more interesting than when I lived a few doors down.


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Used to live near Brick Lane where Jewish and other shop signs frequently re-emerged after decades of concealment.


Old hand painted signs are almost always more attractive - and more eye catching - than most of the gaudy plastic monstrosities that deface most modern shop façades.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 3, 2013)

More shop fronts should be covered with a colourful explosion of balloons.
(Nov 08)


----------



## leanderman (Apr 3, 2013)

editor said:


> Old hand painted signs are almost always more attractive - and more eye catching - than most of the gaudy plastic monstrosities that deface most modern shop façades.



My shopfront campaign slogan:

One font, one colour, one Brixton.

Open to misunderstanding though


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2013)

Rushy said:


> More shop fronts should be covered with a colourful explosion of balloons.
> (Nov 08)


You sure about that?


----------



## Rushy (Apr 3, 2013)

editor said:


> You sure about that?


Those are more like balloon icicles - neither colourful, nor an explosion.


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Those are more like balloon icicles - neither colourful, nor an explosion.


I would have made them explode if I could.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 3, 2013)

I've just found some ancestors in Brixton, was trying to find out where and came across this map from 1824, thought I'd share. Gets bigger if you click on it.






Came from here, I expect you all know of this website already 

http://www.ideal-homes.org.uk/lambeth/lambeth-assets/maps/lb-of-lambeth/st-marys


----------



## Badgers (Apr 3, 2013)

Right rabble in the Albert tonight


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 4, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> I've just found some ancestors in Brixton, was trying to find out where and came across this map from 1824, thought I'd share. Gets bigger if you click on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How exciting. Where in Brixton were they?


----------



## Rich_G76 (Apr 4, 2013)

nice map, thanks for the share, you can see the run of the Effra down Brixton raod turning off at wash way


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 4, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How exciting. Where in Brixton were they?


 

I'll be able to answer that tomorrow cos I've only just started looking one of them was in Larkhall Lane in 1861 but that's more Stockwell so probably doesn't count.

There was a marriage at "St Mary, Lambeth, England" that's why I was looking for a map, Any idea?

This might be better by PM don't want to derail.


----------



## Rich_G76 (Apr 4, 2013)

there is a st marys in Battersea, but not Lambeth unless the boundary changed


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 4, 2013)

That map is called "Parish Map of St Mary's, Lambeth, 1824"

It's a mystery 

ETA: It was demolished

http://www.southwark.anglican.org/downloads/lostchurches/LAM08.pdf

Right by Lambeth Palace, so really not Brixton 

Soz thread, glad you enjoyed the map though

*wanders off back to the provinces*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 4, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> I'll be able to answer that tomorrow cos I've only just started looking one of them was in Larkhall Lane in 1861 but that's more Stockwell so probably doesn't count.
> 
> There was a marriage at "St Mary, Lambeth, England" that's why I was looking for a map, Any idea?
> 
> This might be better by PM don't want to derail.


 
Lambeth often referred to the area right by the River.  It sounds familiar.  I'm going to have to have a look at what birth certs I've got and get back to you.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 4, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> That map is called "Parish Map of St Mary's, Lambeth, 1824"
> 
> It's a mystery
> 
> ...


 
Oh, just seen this.

Right slum areas. I had family from thereabouts. There were quite a few potteries around there.

I had relatives in King Street and Glasshouse Street. A cholera epidemic broke out in that area in the 1850s


----------



## TruXta (Apr 4, 2013)

North Brixton!


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 4, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> I'll be able to answer that tomorrow cos I've only just started looking one of them was in Larkhall Lane in 1861 but that's more Stockwell so probably doesn't count.


If in doubt, just ask the Royal Mail - Stockwell is SW9, whereas Brixton is SW2. Sadly, postcodes weren't invented until 1959. Back when that map was made, hardly anyone knew where they actually lived.


----------



## simonSW2 (Apr 4, 2013)

Great map - There's a surprisingly good view of Clapham / Battersea / Vauxhall when you stand on New Park Road and look down Lyham Road.  I see from the map this was called 'Bleak Hill', which is a great name, but perhaps not estate agent friendly enough for the modern times.


----------



## simonSW2 (Apr 4, 2013)

"Exhibition Of Fruit Trees" at Nine Elms.


----------



## happyshopper (Apr 4, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> ... St Mary's, Lambeth
> 
> It was demolished
> 
> ...


 
This will be a great surprise to the people who run the Garden Museum, which is currently housed in the building.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 4, 2013)

House of Correction hasn't moved! 

Brixton Causeway?  Was there marshland or summat there?


----------



## Rushy (Apr 4, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> House of Correction hasn't moved!
> 
> Brixton Causeway? Was there marshland or summat there?


 
A couple of times a year - yeah.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 4, 2013)

I love it when the main bursts there.  I get quite annoyed when I miss it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 4, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I love it when the main bursts there. I get quite annoyed when I miss it.


 
It was good for me when I managed to get some free pallets for my garden.  Pain in the arse when bus stop's closed though


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 4, 2013)

I like the quiet.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 4, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I like the quiet.


 
That is nice, and it's great to be able to just stand in the middle of the road and look right down to central London without fear of being run over


----------



## Rushy (Apr 4, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That is nice, and it's great to be able to just stand in the middle of the road and look right down to central London without fear of being run over


What about being washed away?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 4, 2013)

Rushy said:


> What about being washed away?


 
You stand behind it.  It always bursts in the same place, so we residents know where to stand to avoid being washed down to SW9


----------



## Rushy (Apr 4, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You stand behind it. It always bursts in the same place, so we residents know where to stand to avoid being washed down to SW9


I'm at the bottom   (still SW2 ).


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 4, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I'm at the bottom  (still SW2 ).


 
you're doomed!


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 4, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It was good for me when I managed to get some free pallets for my garden.


 
pallets?? Do they come out of the water main?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 4, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> pallets?? Do they come out of the water main?


 
New paving stones and other roadworks materials were on the pallets


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 4, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I'm at the bottom  (still SW2 ).


Streatham Hill?


----------



## leanderman (Apr 4, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I like the quiet.


 
It was eerie wasn't it?


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2013)

Anyone know anything about this long abandoned building on Coldharbour Lane?







http://www.urban75.org/blog/derelic...ane-is-this-brixtons-longest-abandoned-house/


----------



## Crispy (Apr 5, 2013)

Apparently:


CH1 said:


> There is an empty house at 316 Coldharbour Lane owned by a demented Gnome from Gauden Road Clapham.


----------



## ash (Apr 5, 2013)

editor said:


> Anyone know anything about this long abandoned building on Coldharbour Lane?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also noticed a light on in the downstairs hallway when I went past on the bus the other week.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Apparently etc


I saw the owner a couple of days ago.
The property has an odd history - I heard one side of it back in the 1990s from George in the electrical shop formerly at 342 Coldharbour Lane.
As for the current owners side - he says it is family property - and visits regularly.
If this was a normal borough the house would have been issued with repairs notices or compulsorily purchased. But Lambeth is not an ordinary borough - enforcement is virtually non-existent, as we know.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2013)

CH1 said:


> I saw the owner a couple of days ago.
> The property has an odd history - I heard one side of it back in the 1990s from George in the electrical shop formerly at 342 Coldharbour Lane.
> As for the current owners side - he says it is family property - and visits regularly.
> If this was a normal borough the house would have been issued with repairs notices or compulsorily purchased. But Lambeth is not an ordinary borough - enforcement is virtually non-existent, as we know.


That roof doesn't look like it's been watertight for years, and the collapse of the top right window doesn't auger well.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 5, 2013)

editor said:


> That roof doesn't look like it's been watertight for years, and the collapse of the top right window doesn't auger well.


It surprises me that the adjoining property owners have not complained - but maybe they have!
I have found it best not to discuss the state of the property with his nibs. It induces apoplectic "verbal" that would put a 1960s lorry driver to shame.
One wonders what the empty property officer does in Lambeth. There must be one - there has to be by law.
 
To repeat a story that I have told here before - about 15 years ago I had a success with 296 Coldharbour Lane - which was in an even more derelict state. That was an intestacy though. Owner died in care with no heirs. Council had to erect scaffolding to hold up the structure - there was actually a tree growing inside.
After some prompting the council legal department charged the unclaimed estate for the scaffolding rental (about £18,000 I think, at the time) the derelict building was then sold to developers who restored it quite efficiently and it is now two flats.
So they can do it- if they try.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Notice in the latest Weekender: Dog Star applying for planning permission for a roof terrace. Presumably the same issues apply as did for the Dex, see page 4 of the design statement:
"This proposal seeks to further extend what the pub can offer to its
customers, particularly on fine weather days, when historically the
pub has suffered. The roof terrace will be compactly contained
within the existing balustrade and will be utilised in a similar fashion
to that operated at The Prince. Given that the existing roof is in
need of a major overhaul, improving and investing in the existing
building premises will help prolong its usable life."

On page 6 benefits for bees are cited:
"6.0 Layout, Amenity and Landscaping
The layout of the proposal is logical and simple – access to the
space will be possible by extending the existing stairwell. A glass
atrium (in the style of those exiting at the side of the premises) will
provide access to the terrace, sheltering and naturally lighting the
stairwell. The flat roof will be adequately paved, lit and landscaped
by arranging a collection of planters around the periphery of the
terrace – the choice of vegetation is to bring privacy and interest to
the roof top space. Environmental benefits could be achieved
through the selection of autochthonous vegetation and flowering
plants to create a microhabitat suited to local insects (i.e.: bees)
and bird populations through the provision of bird boxes. Also, the
reduction of watering requirements and of water-run off could be
other interesting routes to be explored."


----------



## TruXta (Apr 6, 2013)

Sounds nice. There aren't enough places with roof terraces around IMO.


----------



## fortyplus (Apr 6, 2013)

Yesterday two separate people asked me if there was anywhere in the market selling pigs' tails. I was glad that I could still tell them of two that I knew of.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 6, 2013)

Felt genuinely disturbed and uncomfortable last night when walking through the throng of cocktail-swilling rich kids in Market Row with mellifluous lady

We went to the Express Cafe (greasy spoon I only go in when the Phoenix is shut) which turns into L'Express Cafe at night for a wicked veggie meal. Really good - a real haven. Chilled out. Nice music playing off an old record player. No rich kids. Friendly staff. Great veggie food. £13 each for starter and main course 

The only place I've really felt comfortable eating in the 'Village' - thumbs up.


----------



## gabi (Apr 6, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Notice in the latest Weekender: Dog Star applying for planning permission for a roof terrace. Presumably the same issues apply as did for the Dex, see page 4 of the design statement:
> "This proposal seeks to further extend what the pub can offer to its
> customers, particularly on fine weather days, when historically the
> pub has suffered. The roof terrace will be compactly contained
> ...


 
I was sitting in the top floor having dinner at a staff party with the infamous merritt brothers in attendance when the original roof fell in. was a comedy moment. are those guys still connected to the dog btw?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 6, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The only place I've really felt comfortable eating in the 'Village' - thumbs up.


Though to be fair, I've only ever been in a few places.

I want to try that WAG Free place. I recently found out I'm sensitive to wheat (gutted, cos I love bread, toast, pastry, pasta, cornish pasties etc etc). Anyone been there?

Even the Albert now (apparently) does gluten-free bread.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 6, 2013)

gabi said:


> I was sitting in the top floor having dinner at a staff party with the infamous merritt brothers in attendance when the original roof fell in. was a comedy moment. are those guys still connected to the dog btw?


Great story! LM was an arse. Any more details?!!!

They sold up to Antic I think. They were also involved in the Living Room/Living Bah for a bit iirc. And they also wanted to turn the old bike shop into a bar, which locals managed to stop (including many of the posters on here.)


----------



## gabi (Apr 6, 2013)

Some people got hurt i think. ive googled it but cant find any mention of it. i think that may have been their last staff party, with those guys in attendance anyway.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 6, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Felt genuinely disturbed and uncomfortable last night when walking through the throng of cocktail-swilling rich kids in Market Row with mellifluous lady
> 
> We went to the Express Cafe (greasy spoon I only go in when the Phoenix is shut) which turns into L'Express Cafe at night for a wicked veggie meal. Really good - a real haven. Chilled out. Nice music playing off an old record player. No rich kids. Friendly staff. Great veggie food. £13 each for starter and main course
> 
> The only place I've really felt comfortable eating in the 'Village' - thumbs up.


I've been going to the Express cafe for years they are very nice people,never been at night but your experience means I may very well try it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 6, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Felt genuinely disturbed and uncomfortable last night when walking through the throng of cocktail-swilling rich kids in Market Row with mellifluous lady
> 
> We went to the Express Cafe (greasy spoon I only go in when the Phoenix is shut) which turns into L'Express Cafe at night for a wicked veggie meal. Really good - a real haven. Chilled out. Nice music playing off an old record player. No rich kids. Friendly staff. Great veggie food. £13 each for starter and main course
> 
> The only place I've really felt comfortable eating in the 'Village' - thumbs up.


 
mentioned L'Express before.. their reviews divide opinion (I mean the veggie outfit which is run by different people as I understand it - not the daytime outfit):

http://www.veggieplaces.co.uk/list_reviews.php?place_id=3724

they have a good FB page.



Brixton Hatter said:


> Though to be fair, I've only ever been in a few places.
> 
> I want to try that WAG Free place. I recently found out I'm sensitive to wheat (gutted, cos I love bread, toast, pastry, pasta, cornish pasties etc etc). Anyone been there?
> 
> Even the Albert now (apparently) does gluten-free bread.


 
I can vouch personally for the excellent cooking of one of WAGfree's owners in general and on the few occasion I've eaten there (no issues with WAG personally) it's been lovely. I hope the owner in question doesn't mind me mentioning that their cakes (I believe) are good/popular enough to be sold in Selfridges and I believe their customers come from far and wide to get their food.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 6, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> We went to the Express Cafe (greasy spoon I only go in when the Phoenix is shut) which turns into L'Express Cafe at night for a wicked veggie meal. Really good - a real haven. Chilled out. Nice music playing off an old record player. No rich kids. Friendly staff. Great veggie food. £13 each for starter and main course


 
I want to eat at the veggie place. How do you book, I'm assuming you need to? Which is the Express Cafe, the one in Market Row next to what used to be Wild Caper?


----------



## Ms T (Apr 6, 2013)

Will Self shops at WAG because he's gluten intolerant!

I also saw a bunch of rich kids descending on the Village this lunchtime.  They were wearing those quilted jackets beloved of the horsey set, which have crossed over into fashion territory recently.  It was a bit disconcerting.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 6, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I want to eat at the veggie place. How do you book, I'm assuming you need to? Which is the Express Cafe, the one in Market Row next to what used to be Wild Caper?


 
07448831937 text for bookings. (from their FB page)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 6, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I want to eat at the veggie place. How do you book, I'm assuming you need to? Which is the Express Cafe, the one in Market Row next to what used to be Wild Caper?


I don't think you need to book. We just turned up at about half 8 or 9pm - it was about half full, got a bit busier later, but never full. Which was good.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2013)

Ms T said:


> I also saw a bunch of rich kids descending on the Village this lunchtime. They were wearing those quilted jackets beloved of the horsey set, which have crossed over into fashion territory recently. It was a bit disconcerting.


I've seen a few of those types queuing outside Honest Burgers recently.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 6, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Will Self shops at WAG because he's gluten intolerant!


 
he actually gave them a very good written review.


----------



## The House (Apr 7, 2013)

Rushy said:


> More shop fronts should be covered with a colourful explosion of balloons.
> (Nov 08)





editor said:


> You sure about that?


 


What about this one instead?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 7, 2013)

CIDER ALERT!!

www.rosscider.com are in the farmers' market today selling Gloucestershire cider. £8 for two litres. As good, if not better, than Chucklehead. I think I may have started rather early.....


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 7, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Notice in the latest Weekender: Dog Star applying for planning permission for a roof terrace. Presumably the same issues apply as did for the Dex, see page 4 of the design statement:
> "This proposal seeks to further extend what the pub can offer to its
> customers, particularly on fine weather days, when historically the
> pub has suffered. The roof terrace will be compactly contained
> ...


 
If its anything like the Prince it will be a nightmare. I live the other side of Brixton to the Prince and I can hear it when they use it in the summer on Sundays. Dogstar probably reckon that Prince do well out of there roof terrace so want one themselves. They forget that originally the roof terrace for Prince was supposed to be for the private club/ hotel on top floors. 

There is residential housing near the Dogstar so this is not a good idea. Also a while back the owners got planning permission to build flats where the beer garden is. So that means there will be residential right next to Dogstar on two sides.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 7, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> If its anything like the Prince it will be a nightmare. I live the other side of Brixton to the Prince and I can hear it when they use it in the summer on Sundays. Dogstar probably reckon that Prince do well out of there roof terrace so want one themselves. They forget that originally the roof terrace for Prince was supposed to be for the private club/ hotel on top floors.
> 
> There is residential housing near the Dogstar so this is not a good idea. Also a while back the owners got planning permission to build flats where the beer garden is. So that means there will be residential right next to Dogstar on two sides.


That's exactly what I thought tbh - loads of people living nearby. I note Dogstar bigged up the 'environmental' aspects of their planning application (shrubs! bees! water recycling!) but I can't imagine the people living nearby will be that pleased. Sure, I think it's a great thing when these spaces open up - it gives us plebs the opportunity to have a different view of the city which we'd never be able to see normally (unless we were rich.) If they do open a roof terrace, common sense would have it close at dusk or 8/9pm or whatever.


----------



## mxh (Apr 7, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> That's exactly what I thought tbh - loads of people living nearby. I note Dogstar bigged up the 'environmental' aspects of their planning application (shrubs! bees! water recycling!)


 
Do Bees like loud music?


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 7, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> That's exactly what I thought tbh - loads of people living nearby. I note Dogstar bigged up the 'environmental' aspects of their planning application (shrubs! bees! water recycling!) but I can't imagine the people living nearby will be that pleased. Sure, I think it's a great thing when these spaces open up - it gives us plebs the opportunity to have a different view of the city which we'd never be able to see normally (unless we were rich.) If they do open a roof terrace, common sense would have it close at dusk or 8/9pm or whatever.


 
There is a difference between a roof terrace for a block of flats. Like Connaught Mansions/ Carlton Mansions and roof terrace for a club.

The Prince have sound system on there roof terrace. Which blasts away all Sundays during the summer.

My attitude now is to oppose these applications as it is more than likely to be a problem.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 7, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Felt genuinely disturbed and uncomfortable last night when walking through the throng of cocktail-swilling rich kids in Market Row with mellifluous lady
> 
> We went to the Express Cafe (greasy spoon I only go in when the Phoenix is shut) which turns into L'Express Cafe at night for a wicked veggie meal. Really good - a real haven. Chilled out. Nice music playing off an old record player. No rich kids. Friendly staff. Great veggie food. £13 each for starter and main course
> 
> The only place I've really felt comfortable eating in the 'Village' - thumbs up.


Thanks for reminding me of that place, been meaning to visit.


----------



## qosno1 (Apr 8, 2013)

So........is anyone heading to The Albert this evening to toast the memory of our late leader?

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2013/apr/08/margaret-thatcher-dies-aged-87


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 8, 2013)

I was thinking more like going now


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

qosno1 said:


> So........is anyone heading to The Albert this evening to toast the memory of our late leader?
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2013/apr/08/margaret-thatcher-dies-aged-87


Hell yes.


Brixton Hatter said:


> I was thinking more like going now


Me too, alas I've lots on at work.


----------



## qosno1 (Apr 8, 2013)

I wish I could go now, sadly I'm sruck at work, in Buckinghamshire, surrounded by Tories!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 8, 2013)

yeah, i will probably drop in on my way home to raise a glass.


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 8, 2013)

If anyone can stand me a pint I'll try to drop by. Naturally, according to the dictats of Murphy's law, it's the day before dole day.


----------



## idumea (Apr 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Hell yes.
> 
> Me too, alas I've lots on at work.


 
Yes.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 8, 2013)

Yep deffo winchester pints and the windrush street party


----------



## Sam Robinson (Apr 8, 2013)

Alright guys, does anyone know where I might be able to access some old pictures of areas in Brixton from the late 90's? I'm specifically talking about Acre Lane/Concanon Road. I'm curious to see what the differences are from 15 years ago, such as the quality of the streets/housing etc. 
Thanks.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2013)

Lambeth Landmark has started including more recent photos:
http://landmark.lambeth.gov.uk/default.asp


----------



## nagapie (Apr 8, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> 07448831937 text for bookings. (from their FB page)


 
That number doesn't work. Anything on the FB site about booking, sorry I'm not on FB so can't see? Don't want to organise a babysitter and get there to no table.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 8, 2013)

nagapie said:


> That number doesn't work. Anything on the FB site about booking, sorry I'm not on FB so can't see? Don't want to organise a babysitter and get there to no table.


 
that _was_ from their FB site...


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 8, 2013)

you could try to email the chef - or just call into the cafe in advance..

*Phone* 07448831937 text for bookings.
*Email* 
johanna.anselmo@gmail.com


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 8, 2013)

btw..nagapie I just called that number and it works fine.  There is a voicemail message from the cafe owners on it.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Also a while back the owners got planning permission to build flats where the beer garden is. So that means there will be residential right next to Dogstar on two sides.


Are you sure they got permission for those flats - I thought it was refused (see here)
Unless there was another scaled back application which passed and I haven't spotted.
Anyway the official deadline for comments re the roof garden is tomorrow 9th April.
Roof garden reference is here. There is also a conservation area consent application 13/00928/CON, but this does not show up for viewing on the Lambeth website.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 8, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> btw..nagapie I just called that number and it works fine. There is a voicemail message from the cafe owners on it.


 
 Must be my phone being an arse. Will try again, thanks.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

Badgers said:


>


Where were you you cun7?!


----------



## shygirl (Apr 9, 2013)

Two (indie-looking) media bods outside KFC, wanting to interview locals about their views on Thatcher.


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 9, 2013)

Badgers said:


>


The state of that punctuation (or lack thereof).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> The state of that punctuation (or lack thereof).


 
At least they got Margaret right eventually though


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> At least they got Margaret right eventually though


There were spelling mistakes as well?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> There were spelling mistakes as well?


 
Unfortunately a lot of news outlets got the picture before they rectified the spelling 





I like to think there was just a shortage of As though, and they had to compromise


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 9, 2013)

Christ....


----------



## Ms T (Apr 9, 2013)

Someone smashed in one of the windows at the Lido gym last night.    And a Merc that was left in the Brockwell Park car park overnight also got its windows broken.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 9, 2013)

I got a letter about tesco putting in an application to remove some of the railings again.  

http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=MJVBO9BOHV000


----------



## shygirl (Apr 9, 2013)

Does anyone think that last night's partying might put some people off from coming to live in Brixton?


----------



## TruXta (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2013)

shygirl said:
			
		

> Does anyone think that last night's partying might put some people off from coming to live in Brixton?



No


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2013)

Maybe


----------



## Rushy (Apr 9, 2013)

Ummm...


----------



## shygirl (Apr 9, 2013)

I think it might.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 9, 2013)

4 riot vans went past me (in Vauxhall) towards Brixton earlier. Not sure whether they're preparing for a repeat of last night.

I seem to have missed it all; I hugged a rather perplexed bar manager in Italy yesterday after he translated the Thatcher TV news for me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2013)

shygirl said:


> I think it might.


It might put off wallies.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 9, 2013)

i am told there are lots of cops in central brixton tonight.  frantically leaning on the stable door as the horse gets off the plane half the world away.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 9, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It might put off wallies.


 
i hope so.  it would be lovely if lots of people decide not to move to brixton because brixton was mean about st. margaret.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2013)

'Foodie tours of Brixton Market.' 
Yes, they really are coming and backed by an ad agency too. 

*pops out to buy fresh batch of facepalms


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm gutted that Foxton's wasn't gutted. It's the perfect symbol of the rich/poor divide that is Thatcher's legacy. This division is permanent now. It will never, ever be fixed. We will never live in a Scandinavian-style fair, egalitarian society. Foxton's business model is just aggression, aggression, aggression. The founder lives in Kensington Palace Gardens. He turned down a £300 million offer for his house. Soon it will be worth much more because he's a building a huge underground extension for his collection of Ferraris. He's the role model for the fuckpigs who want to fill Brixton with yuppies. And it seems the locals will just let them get away with it. A little paint on the windows makes no difference. Where's the boycott? We could drive them out if we tried.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 9, 2013)

editor said:


> *pops out to buy fresh batch of facepalms


 
Pan fried with rosemary?


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 9, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Pan fried with rosemary?


 
That was last year's tour.


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 9, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> That was last year's tour.


Artisan facepalms this year iirc.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 9, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> There was a marriage at "St Mary, Lambeth, England" that's why I was looking for a map, Any idea?


That's next to Lambeth Palace by the river and is now the Museum of Garden History. Pochahontas's husband John Smith and Captain Bligh are buried there.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 9, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I got a letter about tesco putting in an application to remove some of the railings again.
> 
> http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=MJVBO9BOHV000



I thought it was all on hold. That campaigners were pushing an alternative use. That the owner is a Birmingham firm 

Does Tesco own it then?


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 9, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Artisan facepalms this year iirc.


 
Actually it's probably only  a matter of time before there's a cupcake with a facepalm on it. Handmade and vegan of course.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 9, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Are you sure they got permission for those flats - I thought it was refused (see here)
> Unless there was another scaled back application which passed and I haven't spotted.
> Anyway the official deadline for comments re the roof garden is tomorrow 9th April.
> Roof garden reference is here. There is also a conservation area consent application 13/00928/CON, but this does not show up for viewing on the Lambeth website.


 
I've put comment in. Recommending conditions


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2013)

Just noticed the hand car wash in The Jamm also has a café  has anyone sampled the culinary delights of this business?


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 10, 2013)

I've never bought fish in Brixton market. Which is the best place to go? The one on Market Row next to General Franco pizzas looks decent. Should I go there?


----------



## TruXta (Apr 10, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> I've never bought fish in Brixton market. Which is the best place to go? The one on Market Row next to General Franco pizzas looks decent. Should I go there?


That's where I usually go. Have only had good experiences, but can't vouch for the prices as I've never really compared it to elsewhere.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2013)

Mash on Atlantic Road is the only monger of fish that i have used in Brixton. Nice fellas.


----------



## pissflaps (Apr 10, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> I've never bought fish in Brixton market. Which is the best place to go? The one on Market Row next to General Franco pizzas looks decent. Should I go there?


DAGONS

if only for the fact that it is named after a madness inducing lovecraftian fish-god.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 10, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> DAGONS
> 
> if only for the fact that it is named after a madness inducing lovecraftian fish-god.


Who in his turn nicked the name from a Mesopotamian fertility god.


----------



## pissflaps (Apr 10, 2013)

meanwhile... on wikipedia...


----------



## leanderman (Apr 10, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> I've never bought fish in Brixton market. Which is the best place to go? The one on Market Row next to General Franco pizzas looks decent. Should I go there?



Couple of restaurant owners told me they only use Dagons. Mash is good though too.


----------



## Rich_G76 (Apr 10, 2013)

I have used mash, Dagons and the one on market row all very good i sway towards Dagons.


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 10, 2013)

My cat is partial to Dagons. She's well known there.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks all


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2013)

twistedAM said:
			
		

> Thanks all



You ask about fish and get loads of replies. I ask about a café in a car wash in a tatty looking music venue and get nothing


----------



## Rushy (Apr 10, 2013)

Badgers said:


> You ask about fish and get loads of replies. I ask about a café in a car wash in a tatty looking music venue and get nothing


That is probably all the answer you need...


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 10, 2013)

Badgers said:


> You ask about fish and get loads of replies. I ask about a café in a car wash in a tatty looking music venue and get nothing


 
More people on here eat fish than go and have a cup of tea while their vehicle gets washed.  Just a hunch.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 10, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> meanwhile... on wikipedia...


Nah, I've a B.A. in Religious History and read my Lovecraft in my teens, so didn't need Wiki thanks very much.


----------



## pissflaps (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2013)

twistedAM said:
			
		

> More people on here eat fish than go and have a cup of tea while their vehicle gets washed.  Just a hunch.



I don't eat fish and I don't drive so am feeling very excluded from Brixton right now


----------



## TruXta (Apr 11, 2013)

Badgers said:


> *I don't eat fish* and I don't drive so am feeling very excluded from Brixton right now


 Wrong'un, and now we have proof.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 11, 2013)

Breaking news: Grosvenor pub sold to golfrate without warning thank you punch taverns cnuts.


----------



## pissflaps (Apr 11, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Breaking news: Grosvenor pub sold to golfrate without warning thank you punch taverns cnuts.


le grove in stockwell? fuck that!


----------



## pissflaps (Apr 11, 2013)

.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 11, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Breaking news: Grosvenor pub sold to golfrate without warning thank you punch taverns cnuts.


 
Oh fuck


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2013)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/anyone-know-anything-about-golfrate.177470/


----------



## tallulahj (Apr 11, 2013)

We're trading as usual. No real info at this stage


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 11, 2013)

We'll keep you informed on what happens once they've spoken to us.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2013)

Fucking terrible news.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 11, 2013)

Fuck no. This is really bad news.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2013)

I've done a piece on BrixtonBuzz and spiced it up with some grim tales of Golfrate's iffy activities:

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/04/...c-venue-sold-to-golfrate-property-developers/


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 11, 2013)

We def need a goodbye grosvenor knees up...


----------



## tallulahj (Apr 11, 2013)

stop panicking, nothing has happened yet


----------



## colacubes (Apr 11, 2013)

We should perhaps all hold our horses till we have some actual facts about what's going on.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2013)

tallulahj said:
			
		

> stop panicking, nothing has happened yet






			
				nipsla said:
			
		

> We should perhaps all hold our horses till we have some actual facts about what's going on.



No  we should get blind drunk and then burn the place down. I am on my way there now.


----------



## tallulahj (Apr 11, 2013)

we're not open yet, you need to know the special password to get in before 4...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2013)

tallulahj said:
			
		

> we're not open yet, you need to know the special password to get in before 4...



Oppression ^


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> We def need a goodbye grosvenor knees up...


It's not going anywhere for quite a while yet. 



> Don’t panic yet!
> 
> We’ve spoken to the landlord and he informs us that there are no immediate plans to change anything at the pub, and that he has no intention of closing.
> 
> ...


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 11, 2013)

Grovesnor is probably my favourite Brixton pub, having been untouched. What's weird is there's been some quite trendy and packed out dances there recently capitalising on it's no nonsense atmosphere.

Hope it doesn't change anyway.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2013)

I love the Grosvenor - I hope they don't change a thing!


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I love the Grosvenor - I hope they don't change a thing!


I fear things will most certainly change, but hopefully not for a good while yet.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2013)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Grovesnor is probably my favourite Brixton pub, having been untouched. What's weird is there's been some quite trendy and packed out dances there recently capitalising on it's no nonsense atmosphere.
> 
> Hope it doesn't change anyway.


Trouble is that the money that can be made from running a great pub with great events is small fry compared to the money that can be swiftly made by flogging off the place as a luxury development.


----------



## tallulahj (Apr 11, 2013)

we could always squat the place....
commercial property innit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2013)

Are there many truly independent pubs left? I don't know much about it but vaguely remember reading the thread about the old Sun & Doves. IIRC it's very difficult to survive without being owned by a chain as the collective bargaining for cheaper prices from the brewery is the only way of being profitable. Or summat.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2013)

tallulahj said:


> we could always squat the place....
> commercial property innit.


Aren't they tightening up that law now? Which means the death of squat parties in the very near future


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 11, 2013)

*stops panicking*


----------



## simonSW2 (Apr 11, 2013)

Sturgeons Fish Bar, Brixton Hill is now To Let.


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 11, 2013)

To continue the pub theme; I've been told the top floors of the Elm Park Tavern are being converted into flats with a separate entrance via the garden at the back of the pub.


----------



## Aimee_MFT (Apr 11, 2013)

Does anyone know what's on Atlantic avenue now - beside black and white cafe? There was a vintage shop there for a while and now it looks like some kind of private dining room


----------



## Ms T (Apr 11, 2013)

Aimee_MFT said:


> Does anyone know what's on Atlantic avenue now - beside black and white cafe? There was a vintage shop there for a while and now it looks like some kind of private dining room


 
It's going to become an Eritrean restaurant, apparently.  Was chatted to the new owner a few weeks ago.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 11, 2013)

I happier news I've been frequenting* Curry Paradise on Brixton Hill.  Mostly their Channa masala and veggie pilau rice andI would recommend them heartily so far. And you can eat in in pleasant surroundings too.  

*the last 3 nights.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 11, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> To continue the pub theme; I've been told the top floors of the Elm Park Tavern are being converted into flats with a separate entrance via the garden at the back of the pub.



And their quiz night is tonight, right? Going to give it a go.


----------



## billythefish (Apr 11, 2013)

leanderman said:


> And their quiz night is tonight, right? Going to give it a go.


Yup. Starts at 8.30 pm these days, rather than the 9pm start it used to be. May see you there


----------



## leanderman (Apr 11, 2013)

billythefish said:


> Yup. Starts at 8.30 pm these days, rather than the 9pm start it used to be. May see you there



Excellent! I have assembled a crack team of renaissance men.


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 11, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I happier news I've been frequenting* Curry Paradise on Brixton Hill. Mostly their Channa masala and veggie pilau rice andI would recommend them heartily so far. And you can eat in in pleasant surroundings too.
> 
> *the last 3 nights.


Three nights in a row?  Impressive! 

I can't remember the name of it, but they do an excellent lamb and chickpea curry which I'd heartily recommend.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 11, 2013)

I have reasons.   

not necessarily very good ones, like.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 11, 2013)

leanderman said:


> And their quiz night is tonight, right? Going to give it a go.





billythefish said:


> Yup. Starts at 8.30 pm these days, rather than the 9pm start it used to be. May see you there


nope, quiz night is on Tuesdays I'm afraid, but you're still welcome to pop in any day you feel like it


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 11, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Breaking news: Grosvenor pub sold to golfrate without warning thank you punch taverns cnuts.


 
Shit!


----------



## colacubes (Apr 11, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> nope, quiz night is on Tuesdays I'm afraid, but you're still welcome to pop in any day you feel like it



They're talking about the Elm Park Tavern.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 11, 2013)

nipsla said:


> They're talking about the Elm Park Tavern.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 11, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I happier news I've been frequenting* Curry Paradise on Brixton Hill. Mostly their Channa masala and veggie pilau rice andI would recommend them heartily so far. And you can eat in in pleasant surroundings too.
> 
> *the last 3 nights.


 
Is it on a par with, or better than Khan's?


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 11, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> Is it on a par with, or better than Khan's?


 
I'm not quite so sure what's so special about Khans, although/because I have limited experience of curry houses*. So I'd go with 'just as good as, if not better'.

I have a thing for channa masala at the moment. I don't know if Khans do that.

*It's only in recent years that I've realised there is Indian food I like, rather than just hot curry, or hotter curry.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 11, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I'm not quite so sure what's so special about Khans, although/because I have limited experience of curry houses*. So I'd go with 'just as good as, if not better'.
> 
> I have a thing for channa masala at the moment. I don't know if Khans do that.
> 
> *It's only in recent years that I've realised there is Indian food I like, rather than just hot curry, or hotter curry.


 
Cheers, I'm so close to there every night but have never went in despite the fact it looks nice after the revamp they had a while back.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 11, 2013)

i've been in there a few times, it's dead good.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 11, 2013)

Mr Shakes who is half Indian rates Curry Paradise well above Khans..


----------



## nagapie (Apr 11, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> Is it on a par with, or better than Khan's?


 
Khans is much better IMO. And I eat a lot of curry.


----------



## pissflaps (Apr 11, 2013)

's


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 11, 2013)

Curry Paradise>>>>>>>>>>>>Khan's imvho.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 11, 2013)

They're both fine and dandy enough, but if I didn't live nearby then I can't say I'd be arsed make a special trip to either.

I can't say I'm a great fan of Mr Khan's approach to his property empire or maintenances standards to boot.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 11, 2013)

I wouldn't say Khans is amazing curry but it is good. What I like about it is that it always comes fresh tasting rather than the brown gloop swimming in oil that a lot of the other local Indians seem to serve up. I can only speak for the vegetarian dishes however.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 11, 2013)

also - like the Elm Park Tavern, the top floors and rear of the Half Moon in Herne Hill is also to be developed as private flats it would seem.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 11, 2013)

I like khans but I've had better curries elsewhere. I grew up eating indian food though so im prob fussier than most.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2013)

So nobody has eaten at the Jamm Car Wash Café then?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 12, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> also - like the Elm Park Tavern, the top floors and rear of the Half Moon in Herne Hill is also to be developed as private flats it would seem.


There's new owners in the Half Moon - they took over a couple of weeks ago. They also run a pub in Shoreditch and one somewhere near Victoria Park (I think.) They're keeping the pub the same pretty much, but doing up the back room for parties.

The upstairs already had some flats - this girl I used to see who worked in the pub had a flat in there and there was also the boxing gym on the other floor, so she used to get lots of wierd noises and banging and "HUH HUH HUH" when the boxing classes were on


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 12, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There's new owners in the Half Moon - they took over a couple of weeks ago. They also run a pub in Shoreditch and one somewhere near Victoria Park (I think.) They're keeping the pub the same pretty much, but doing up the back room for parties.
> 
> The upstairs already had some flats - this girl I used to see who worked in the pub had a flat in there and there was also the boxing gym on the other floor, so she used to get lots of wierd noises and banging and "HUH HUH HUH" when the boxing classes were on


 
well there's a planning application in for redevelopment of flats upstairs and the back stables is to be made into a house by Dulwich Estates.  Spotted it on the HH forum.  Fears for the live music (but hopefully that's just panic).

http://www.hernehillforum.org.uk/ne...eveloped-live-music-area-and-stable-blocks-go


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 12, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The upstairs already had some flats - this girl I used to see who worked in the pub had a flat in there and there was also the boxing gym on the other floor, so she used to get lots of wierd noises and banging and "HUH HUH HUH" when the boxing classes were on


 
Everyone who was living upstairs was chucked out a few months ago. I think by the old landlord although I'm not sure. Fingers would know the details if he cares to share them.


----------



## Winot (Apr 12, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Excellent! I have assembled a crack team of renaissance men.


 
If I wasn't slightly hungover I would be making some kind of joke about our third-place prize of a crap bottle of wine and 'sour grapes'.

(Congratulations to billythefish for trouncing us).


----------



## leanderman (Apr 12, 2013)

Really should not have gone to said Fish's place for a 'nightcap'.


----------



## Winot (Apr 12, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Really should not have gone to said Fish's place for a 'nightcap'.


 
Why, does he drink like one?


----------



## tallulahj (Apr 12, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Breaking news: Grosvenor pub sold to golfrate without warning thank you punch taverns cnuts.


 
Just to clarify, The G was owned by Punch. The landlord has a 20 yr lease and was tied to buying their booze. The property (and tie) has been sold to Golfrate but there's still 12 years left on our lease. So at the moment, it looks like all that may change is the beer/cider selection. They've apparently bought several Punch pubs and seem to want to run them as a going concern.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2013)

tallulahj said:


> Just to clarify, The G was owned by Punch. The landlord has a 20 yr lease and was tied to buying their booze. The property (and tie) has been sold to Golfrate but there's still 12 years left on our lease. So at the moment, it looks like all that may change is the beer/cider selection. They've apparently bought several Punch pubs and seem to want to run them as a going concern.


I REALLY hope the place keeps going but Golfrate don't have the greatest reputation when it comes to pubs if the Lewisham example is anything to go by.


> This pub has been closed, not because it isn’t profitable, but because an offshore property developer with no connection or concern for Lewisham, wants to make money out of the land value of the pub and placed unreasonable demands on my business including raising the rent from £38k to £60k.
> http://transpont.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/south-london-pub-news-good-and-bad.html


----------



## billythefish (Apr 12, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Really should not have gone to said Fish's place for a 'nightcap'.


3am bedtime really didn't leave enough time for this morning's commute. Just about feeling human now, thanks to a gigantic Scotch Egg...

'twas good to meet y'all though, and better luck next time.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 12, 2013)

I just spent a few minutes chatting with one of the guides from this social enterprise http://sockmobevents.org.uk/ who have added Brixton to the list of London tours that they run.


> .......our Unseen Tours bring you an entertaining and poignant walk with professionally coached homeless guides, offering you historical but also unexplored glimpses of the city, as perceived through the lens of homelessness. Uniquely, the tours interweave our homeless guides’ own stories and experiences, introducing a new social consciousness into commercial walking tours.


 
Might be good for locals with visitors from outside the area, or even locals who would like a new perspective................


----------



## colacubes (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow - that's quite a lot of hail


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2013)

It's set off some car alarms near me too.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 12, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> I just spent a few minutes chatting with one of the guides from this social enterprise http://sockmobevents.org.uk/ who have added Brixton to the list of London tours that they run.
> 
> 
> Might be good for locals with visitors from outside the area, or even locals who would like a new perspective................


 
That looks quite interesting.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 12, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> That looks quite interesting.


I thought so too, in fact I was contemplating a thread of it's own but wasnt sure if it would be viewed as spam.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 12, 2013)

Badgers said:


> So nobody has eaten at the Jamm Car Wash Café then?


 
Do they do fish curry?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2013)

twistedAM said:
			
		

> Do they do fish curry?



I dunno. Think I will have to go and look at menu. There is a burger and an ice cream cone on the sign though


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 12, 2013)

Badgers said:


> There is a burger and an ice cream cone on the sign though


This may be a subtle clue as to the fare on offer.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2013)

Badgers said:


> So nobody has eaten at the Jamm Car Wash Café then?


I took some photos of that sign today and found my mouth inexplicably salivating. I'll do a little photo feature shortly.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 12, 2013)

editor, what time does albert open tomorrow in the morning? dont trust internet pub opening hours pages, been burnt before!


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> editor, what time does albert open tomorrow in the morning? dont trust internet pub opening hours pages, been burnt before!


I've got a feeling it's 12 but I'm not entirely sure. Badgers should know.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 13, 2013)

we went to the Half Moon tonight... seems the pub should stay but they were urging people to register objections to the plans with local MPs anyway because 6 luxury flats and a luxury house actually attached to a live music/comedy etc venue/pub isn't likely to end well. (Brixton Hatter)


----------



## artyfarty (Apr 13, 2013)

Curry. Im an expert, and a fat bastard as a result. Khans is good, the waiters are very good and very friendly, I like the way they engage and find out what you like and then suggest other things,  but the best cooking is at The Lahore in south Streatham followed by Murch Masala a little further south.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 13, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> we went to the Half Moon tonight... seems the pub should stay but they were urging people to register objections to the plans with local MPs anyway because 6 luxury flats and a luxury house actually attached to a live music/comedy etc venue/pub isn't likely to end well.


I'm amazed to be honest. I spoke the woman who took over a few weeks ago - she had big plans for the pub. I don't know the details of the lease etc, but she was renovating the back room and had plans for hire outs and parties etc with a 2am licence. You'd have to incredibly naive to take on a boozer that was gonna have the upper floors re-converted into flats - unless there's something else going on here 

I don't get the involvement of the Dulwich Estate - do they own the freehold?

Dulwich Estate is a bit shady imo - they were threatening to sell off the allotments at Rosendale Road, and they nearly sold off the Herne Hill Velodrome too.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 13, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I'm amazed to be honest. I spoke the woman who took over a few weeks ago - she had big plans for the pub. I don't know the details of the lease etc, but she was renovating the back room and had plans for hire outs and parties etc with a 2am licence. You'd have to incredibly naive to take on a boozer that was gonna have the upper floors re-converted into flats - unless there's something else going on here
> 
> I don't get the involvement of the Dulwich Estate - do they own the freehold?
> 
> Dulwich Estate is a bit shady imo - they were threatening to sell off the allotments at Rosendale Road, and they nearly sold off the Herne Hill Veoldrome too.


 
The consultation was this evening. They're not hanging about. (eta and the back room renovation is done - looks good).

also eta.. yes.. Dulwich Estates often popping up with this sort of thing..


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 13, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> I just spent a few minutes chatting with one of the guides from this social enterprise http://sockmobevents.org.uk/ who have added Brixton to the list of London tours that they run.
> 
> 
> Might be good for locals with visitors from outside the area, or even locals who would like a new perspective................


I've heard about this organisation before and happy to seem them coming to Brixton. Looking at the website I'd quite ike to go on all of the walks.

They do group bookings, maybe Urban could go on one of these walks one day.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2013)

Mike Skinner was at a packed Dogstar tonight. I love the fella but it has to be said that it wasn't exactly the most innovative DJ set I'd ever heard. 

I had a great night though.


----------



## Winot (Apr 13, 2013)

editor said:


> Mike Skinner was at a packed Dogstar tonight. I love the fella but it has to be said that it wasn't exactly the most innovative DJ set I'd ever heard.
> 
> I had a great night though.



Were most of the crowd born before or after Original Pirate Material?


----------



## lefteri (Apr 13, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I'm amazed to be honest. I spoke the woman who took over a few weeks ago - she had big plans for the pub. I don't know the details of the lease etc, but she was renovating the back room and had plans for hire outs and parties etc with a 2am licence. You'd have to incredibly naive to take on a boozer that was gonna have the upper floors re-converted into flats - unless there's something else going on here


 
The new landlord is Cymon Eckel who co-founded the boy's own fanzine in the 80s


----------



## Dan U (Apr 13, 2013)

Obv don't know what's going on with the Half Moon etc and shadyness but Dulwich Estates were my landlord for 3 years above one of the shops on Croxted Road and were great. Never put the rent up, fixed everything quickly etc. 

Was a few years back now


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 13, 2013)

lefteri said:


> The new landlord is Cymon Eckel who co-founded the boy's own fanzine in the 80s


Ah. They also own a few pubs around SHoreditch. He also part owns that XOYO place.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2013)

Cymon Eckels eh? Well I never!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 13, 2013)

Should it really just be Simon Eckels


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2013)

He's wacky


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 13, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> He's wacky


There's a DJ called Cevin Fisher. I guess it's 'cooler' than Kevin Fisher.

I also know several "Jaime"s - is that a Frenched up version of Jamie or what?!


----------



## Rushy (Apr 13, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There's a DJ called Cevin Fisher. I guess it's 'cooler' than Kevin Fisher.
> 
> I also know several "Jaime"s - is that a Frenched up version of Jamie or what?!


Jaime is Spanish for James.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2013)

There was that Porl Thompson off of The Cure


----------



## lefteri (Apr 13, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Should it really just be Simon Eckels


 
surely Simon Eccles


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 13, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Jaime is Spanish for James.


I see. None of them are Spanish!


----------



## uk benzo (Apr 13, 2013)

Feds all over brixton today. Not seen that many for time.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 14, 2013)

uk benzo said:


> Feds all over brixton today. Not seen that many for time.


lots out everywhere today


----------



## Rich_G76 (Apr 14, 2013)

I hope that the Grosvenor doesn't change its a great pub, there is lots of development work down Sidney rd with the old flats gone now.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2013)

Rich_G76 said:
			
		

> I hope that it doesn't change its a great pub, there is lots of development work down Sidney rd with the old flats gone now.



Yeah. It is a great little boozer. I like how rambling and ramshackle it is, but the with the development work it may not 'fit' as well. Also it may not achieve its new owners 'financial potential'


----------



## Rich_G76 (Apr 14, 2013)

would be  great shame if it were to change or worse be sold off as i have always found it a welcoming pub. We can only hope that the switch in owner doesn't cause drastic change.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2013)

Rich_G76 said:
			
		

> would be  great shame if it were to change or worse be sold off as i have always found it a welcoming pub. We can only hope that the switch in owner doesn't cause drastic change.



I hate to be pessimistic but fear the worst. Rent hike is likely given the new owners form. If the rent is hiked the pub will either have to greatly increase their revenue or the building will be sold off. 

I hope not but it seems 'some' profit is not enough for many. If a pub business makes a couple of thousand pounds profit a month it would be enough for most individuals. However a company could sell off the building and make many years profit in one transaction sadly


----------



## Private Storm (Apr 14, 2013)

LOADS of police cars in Hargwyne Street and now a helicopter. Something serious is going down


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 14, 2013)

Maybe a psych patient has escaped from Lambeth Hospital. Horrible being locked in there on such a lovely day.


----------



## footballerslegs (Apr 14, 2013)

Private Storm said:


> LOADS of police cars in Hargwyne Street and now a helicopter. Something serious is going down


 
Oh dear. The rumour in the Marquis is that it's a shooting. I hope it's just a rumour.


----------



## Thaw (Apr 14, 2013)

'fraid not.
Couple of shootings on Southwell Road, near Ruskin Park at 5am ish.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-22142466
Cambria Road was closed when I was on the way up to Denmark Hill this morning, and a 45 bus was roped off opposite A&E at Kings.


----------



## Thaw (Apr 14, 2013)

Although I just realised where Hargwyne Street is so maybe its a different thing.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> I took some photos of that sign today and found my mouth inexplicably salivating. I'll do a little photo feature shortly.


----------



## Private Storm (Apr 14, 2013)

Brilliant! Soapy baps anyone?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2013)

Private Storm said:
			
		

> Brilliant! Soapy baps anyone?



They have a solid marketing and branding team


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2013)

This banner inexplicably reappeared in the Albert's garden on Saturday. I can't imagine it would have anything to do with any urbanites, no sir.


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh, and here's the little feature on the Hand Wash cafe:






http://www.urban75.org/blog/is-this...e-poster-the-hand-wash-cafe-brixton-road-sw9/


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 15, 2013)

Not sure about the cafe, but the poor car wash guys don't seem to have access to a toilet and the last time I was there I caught one of them weeing round the side of the pub - I think he was more surprised than me!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2013)

sparkybird said:
			
		

> Not sure about the cafe, but the poor car wash guys don't seem to have access to a toilet and the last time I was there I caught one of them weeing round the side of the pub - I think he was more surprised than me!



Makes one wonder about the café hygiene standards


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 15, 2013)

Does the café do lasagne?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2013)

Chilavert said:
			
		

> Does the café do lasagne?



I really hope so  

Might stroll down there today for a look.


----------



## lilymartin (Apr 15, 2013)

<deleted: ed>


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2013)

Review of Mike Skinner at The Dogstar on Friday night. Pics by me!






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/04/...eturns-to-brixtons-dogstar-friday-12th-april/


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2013)

lilymartin said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for anyone who was at the party in Brixton last week following Margaret Thatcher's death who would be willing to speak to a reporter from the Canadian Broadcasting Corporation about Thatcher's legacy. It would be a radio piece. Please email me if interested:0
> Lily


 
You have mentioned this once or twice


----------



## leanderman (Apr 15, 2013)

editor said:


> Review of Mike Skinner at The Dogstar on Friday night. Pics by me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So he, er, played some records?


----------



## pissflaps (Apr 15, 2013)

leanderman said:


> So he, er, played some records?


 
give him some due - looks like he did his own knob-twiddling too.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2013)

Daffodils on Brixton Water Lane


----------



## lefteri (Apr 16, 2013)

leanderman said:


> So he, er, played some records?


 
nope, by the looks of it he played some CDs


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 16, 2013)

Badgers said:


> You have mentioned this once or twice


 
that one messaged me on facebook as well.  chinny reckon was my response.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2013)

leanderman said:


> So he, er, played some records?


That's about it. No microphone, no talking to the crowd, no 'thanks for turning up so I can collect a big fat wage cheque,' nothing. His set was a whole load of meh too. Must have been very disappointing for those who had travelled some distance to see him.

I, on the other hand, had a great time and got pissed.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2013)

They're clearing out the contents of that long-empty house in Coldharbour Lane today (it's the house opp the Barrier Block belonging to the woman who attacked me, hurled awful abuse at passers by for years on end before finally setting fire to the place and presumably being taken into care somewhere).

Be nice if the shop underneath finally opened up again. I hope she's not coming back. It's been a pleasure not having her around.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2013)

Super-trendy hipster mag Dazed has done a piece on Yuppies Out. 

www.dazeddigital.com/blog/article/16012/1/anti-yuppie-brigades


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 16, 2013)

ignore this post, i was wrong.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 16, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> ignore this post,


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 16, 2013)

Rushy said:


>


 
or don't, whatever you like.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 16, 2013)

editor said:


> That's about it. No microphone, no talking to the crowd, no 'thanks for turning up so I can collect a big fat wage cheque,' nothing. His set was a whole load of meh too. Must have been very disappointing for those who had travelled some distance to see him.
> 
> I, on the other hand, had a great time and got pissed.


He was playing a DJ set. No one wants some danny dire chat.


----------



## se5 (Apr 16, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> that one messaged me on facebook as well. chinny reckon was my response.


 
Ah "chinny reckon" - thats a phrase I havent heard for 20+ years, it takes me back to my youth, ah happy days!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 16, 2013)

Jimmy Hill
Tutankhamen
*strokes imaginary foot-long chin*


----------



## Kanda (Apr 16, 2013)

leanderman said:


> So he, er, played some records?


 
That's what DJ's do tbf.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> He was playing a DJ set. No one wants some danny dire chat.


I think you'll find just about everyone there wanted him to say _something,_ if only "thanks for coming along."


----------



## zenie (Apr 17, 2013)

editor said:


> Super-trendy hipster mag Dazed has done a piece on Yuppies Out.
> 
> www.dazeddigital.com/blog/article/16012/1/anti-yuppie-brigades


 
http://images.dazedcdn.com/1000x800/dd/1030/4/1034792.jpg

Won't insert it as it's HUGE - but you could pretend you were in some kind of ex Soviet town looking at that pic 

Had a rant at the shopkeeper opposte Poped Road toilet today, she went mental that I wanted to tie my dog up outside her shop while I came in her shop AND SPENT MONEY!!  I said 'so you don't want me to come in your shop and spend money?' Apparently not!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2013)

Lot of customers at The Ritzy.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2013)

Although to be fair their own outside space is rammed.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 17, 2013)

Not really the best day for it is it?


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2013)

That 





Badgers said:


> Lot of customers at The Ritzy.


Their corporate branding and public space _bagsying_ is spreading all over the square again, then.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 17, 2013)

Bit of an odd one but does anyone know where I could buy a white or flesh coloured slip nearby?  I've tried both M&S and Morleys with no luck.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 17, 2013)

Primarni has quite a reasonable underwear selection.


----------



## uk benzo (Apr 17, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Bit of an odd one but does anyone know where I could buy a white or flesh coloured slip nearby? I've tried both M&S and Morleys with no luck.


 
Try the latin underwear shop in Reliance Arcade close by the popcorn guy.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 17, 2013)

shakespearegirl said:


> Primarni has quite a reasonable underwear selection.


 
Means leaving Brixton though 



uk benzo said:


> Try the latin underwear shop in Reliance Arcade close by the popcorn guy.


 
Good call.  I'd forgotten about that place.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 17, 2013)

TKMaxx?


----------



## Ms T (Apr 17, 2013)

We had coffee and cake at San Marino this afternoon. I pointed to a yummy looking cake to find out what it was, expecting something Italian and sophisticated.

Rumpy Pumpy cake apparently!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 17, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Means leaving Brixton though
> 
> 
> 
> I actually meant TKMax was just being stupid


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2013)

The co-founders of "London's coolest chicken shop" Wishbone offer their opinions of the best food places around Brixton and East Dulwich. 

http://www.crane.tv/a-taste-of-the-south


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 18, 2013)

what would possibly make them think anyone gives a fuckmonkey about their opinions on anything?


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 18, 2013)

editor said:


> The co-founders of "London's coolest chicken shop" Wishbone offer their opinions of the best food places around Brixton and East Dulwich.
> 
> http://www.crane.tv/a-taste-of-the-south


Amazed they didn't film it in Instagram.


----------



## Private Storm (Apr 18, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> what would possibly make them think anyone gives a fuckmonkey about their opinions on anything?


 
Welcome to the Internet.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2013)

I've just posted a little piece about the Soweto sculpture by Raymond Watson in Max Roach park.







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/04/brixton-landmark-soweto-sculpture-by-raymond-watson/


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 18, 2013)

Ah but I've been meaning to go to Mien Tay for ages and then forgot about it... so at least it's jogged my memory


----------



## ajdown (Apr 18, 2013)

editor said:


> The co-founders of "London's coolest chicken shop" Wishbone


 
They've clearly never been to the Morleys at the top of Brixton Hill next to where the Telegraph was - when people leave the door open and the wind blows the wrong way, it's not just cool, it's feckin freezing in there waiting for your food.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 18, 2013)

editor said:


> The co-founders of "London's coolest chicken shop" Wishbone offer their opinions of the best food places around Brixton and East Dulwich.
> 
> http://www.crane.tv/a-taste-of-the-south


Newest business owners in the market trying to retro-fit themselves into Brixton history, lol.

They don't even know which bit of the market their shop is in 

The history and life of the market apparently starts in 2008 when Franco Manca opened. These two smug tossers remind me of nu-football fans who think football started in 1992 with the advent of the premier league.


----------



## footballerslegs (Apr 18, 2013)

editor said:


> The co-founders of "London's coolest chicken shop" Wishbone offer their opinions of the best food places around Brixton and East Dulwich.
> 
> http://www.crane.tv/a-taste-of-the-south


 
Chicken makes you bald.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 18, 2013)

ajdown said:


> They've clearly never been to the Morleys at the top of Brixton Hill next to where the Telegraph was - when people leave the door open and the wind blows the wrong way, it's not just cool, it's feckin freezing in there waiting for your food.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 19, 2013)

editor said:


> That
> Their corporate branding and public space _bagsying_ is spreading all over the square again, then.


 
They make no effort to do it in a way that complements the square. Just standard cheap seats surrounded by bog standard corporate branding.


----------



## secateurz (Apr 19, 2013)

fuck Wishbone, I hope it dies a death and they replace it with either a meatliquor, kfc or ANYTHING ELSE


----------



## pissflaps (Apr 19, 2013)

i know the bloke who manages that there chicken shop, used to work at the regent. he's a good 'un. the food is gash mind you.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 19, 2013)

footballerslegs said:


> Chicken makes you bald.


 
I thought it gave you man boobs but anyway, the amount of antibiotics and other drugs they pump into chicklets is bound to have some effect on the human body somewhere along the line.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 19, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> I thought it gave you man boobs but anyway, the amount of antibiotics and other drugs they pump into chicklets is bound to have some effect on the human body somewhere along the line.


well, I have to admit I don't need a gf any more to indulge in my overgrown mammary glands fetish.


----------



## bigfire (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello all, 

Random enquiry...what's the latest manifestation of bug bar / Babalou ect
ect. 
What is it these days?


----------



## colacubes (Apr 19, 2013)

It's a Spanish bar called Gremio (I think). It's only opened in the last month or so.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes it is - opens properly for food next week I think. Open until 2am.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 19, 2013)

editor said:


> The co-founders of "London's coolest chicken shop" Wishbone offer their opinions of the best food places around Brixton and East Dulwich.
> 
> http://www.crane.tv/a-taste-of-the-south


----------



## uk benzo (Apr 19, 2013)

Cinema screen outside Herne Hill station showing a Charlie Chaplin double bill. It's quite lovely.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 19, 2013)

WTF!  

Anyone else just get a massively bright green light appear? 

Just sitting in living room and a big green light flashed in.  Dashed to look out of the window and it happened again as I was turning, but can't see anything and have never seen anything like that appear


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 19, 2013)

omg yes Minnie the Minx - I got the same.. did you see that large round thing slowly rotating in the sky too?  And lots of vertical lights shining downwards from it?  I'm not sure if you would have seen it from your window but I could have SWORN there was the outline of a small boy cycling a bicycle with something odd in the front basket... quite a clear silhouette in fact in front of the moon..


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2013)

bigfire said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Random enquiry...what's the latest manifestation of bug bar / Babalou ect
> ect.
> What is it these days?


Reviews here:






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/03/...ta-at-gremio-de-brixtons-grand-opening-night/

http://www.urban75.org/blog/gremio-...-venue-underneath-brixton-st-matthews-church/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 19, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> omg yes Minnie the Minx - I got the same.. did you see that large round thing slowly rotating in the sky too? And lots of vertical lights shining downwards from it? I'm not sure if you would have seen it from your window but I could have SWORN there was the outline of a small boy cycling a bicycle with something odd in the front basket... quite a clear silhouette in fact in front of the moon..


 


I'm being serious here. 

Still trying to figure out what it was.  There's no way any lights from way over London would reach here.  Considering where we are, thought maybe a helicopter, but we've never seen any green helicopters lights shining in, and it wasn't that kind of light anyway.

I wonder if it could be a green laser pen?  But the light was really big (probably a foot wide), so don't think it's that either.

It wasn't round either, but whether that's the way it hit the picture frame  

It was a really rich colour as well, so not light a reflection or like it was a long way away, more like someone was right outside the window, which is impossible


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2013)

Have to say this doesn't look like my idea of a fun night:



From Honest Burgers Twitter stream.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 20, 2013)

Is that the queue for Honest Burgers?


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 20, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Is that the queue for Honest Burgers?


I frown on hipsters, but I approve of good queueing.

#conflicted


----------



## nagapie (Apr 20, 2013)

Good lord, queuing for a burger is just as ridiculous as queuing for a pizza. Have people gone mad.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 20, 2013)

I suppose they have travelled some way to eat them and won't give up. I go midweek lunchtimes. Quiet.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 20, 2013)

There are other places in the market that do burgers tho... why not just go to one of them?!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 20, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> There are other places in the market that do burgers tho... why not just go to one of them?!


 
Because they're not Honest Burgers.  You may be able to get a seat straightaway as well, and then you won't be able to say how you queued for so long outside HB but it was well worth the wait

Or some such bollocks


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 20, 2013)

Does queuing for a meal make it cool? :/ it just makes me hungry/grumpy


----------



## secateurz (Apr 20, 2013)

HB is excellent to be fair


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 20, 2013)

Is BEM on CHL still open? Last few times I've walked past it's been shut "for refurbishment".
Really hope it stays.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 20, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Does queuing for a meal make it cool? :/ it just makes me hungry/grumpy


 
People are supposed to live busy lives and be "time poor* nowadays, so why would they waste what little time they have in a queue


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 20, 2013)

Well they are chatting to their friend, same as they would be if they were walking round looking for somewhere else they fancy that doesn't have a queue.


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 20, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> Is BEM on CHL still open? Last few times I've walked past it's been shut "for refurbishment".
> Really hope it stays.



This was discussed somewhere on another thread - sadly it looks like it's gone to the wall - been closed for ages now.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 21, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I suppose they have travelled some way to eat them and won't give up. I go midweek lunchtimes. Quiet.


what's the score with them, then? are they really something special, or just like a burger king but in an ironic box or something?


----------



## zenie (Apr 21, 2013)

uk benzo said:


> Cinema screen outside Herne Hill station showing a Charlie Chaplin double bill. It's quite lovely.


 
what was that in aid of then?

*goes to look for outdoor cinema screenings this summer*

I love an outdoor filum


----------



## leanderman (Apr 21, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> what's the score with them, then? are they really something special, or just like a burger king but in an ironic box or something?



Different planet to BKing. Honest Burger does a really, really good burger and fantastic chips for £6-8. 

Makes burger chain places, such as Byron and GBK, look crap and costly.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 21, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Does queuing for a meal make it cool? :/ it just makes me hungry/grumpy


Half hour queues for beers at the Effra Social on Friday night and very pushy. My mates were very grumpy indeed by the time they came back with the drinks. It was busy - but not extraordinarily so. They just seemed to be slow.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 21, 2013)

zenie said:


> what was that in aid of then?
> 
> *goes to look for outdoor cinema screenings this summer*
> 
> I love an outdoor filum



Spirited Away is on at the Lido next month


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 21, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Half hour queues for beers at the Effra Social on Friday night and very pushy. My mates were very grumpy indeed by the time they came back with the drinks. It was busy - but not extraordinarily so. They just seemed to be slow.



Cans on Windrush = no queue


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 21, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Half hour queues for beers at the Effra Social on Friday night and very pushy. My mates were very grumpy indeed by the time they came back with the drinks. It was busy - but not extraordinarily so. They just seemed to be slow.


At what time was that Rushy? I was going to head down their next Friday, but will give it a miss if that's the case.


----------



## zenie (Apr 21, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Half hour queues for beers at the Effra Social on Friday night and very pushy. My mates were very grumpy indeed by the time they came back with the drinks. It was busy - but not extraordinarily so. They just seemed to be slow.


 
Yeh that's ME of a friday night there too, the staff are not the quickest.



MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Spirited Away is on at the Lido next month


 
oooh


----------



## Rushy (Apr 21, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> At what time was that Rushy? I was going to head down their next Friday, but will give it a miss if that's the case.


We were there from 10.30ish until 1 - it was still slow at the end.  Gremio, on the other hand, was empty just after 1. But their restaurant still hasn't opened - think it opens Thursday.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 21, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Cans on Windrush = no queue


All the seats were taken.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 21, 2013)

Rushy said:


> All the seats were taken.



Yeah there's loadsa religious nuts on there today...


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 21, 2013)

editor said:


> Reviews here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Be sending my Spanish acquaintances this review. Loads of young Spanish in London now as there are no jobs in Spain when u leave school/ college.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 21, 2013)

zenie said:


> what was that in aid of then?
> 
> *goes to look for outdoor cinema screenings this summer*
> 
> I love an outdoor filum


 
There was a cinema right opposite that station entrance so its appropriate to do it there.

http://www.freefilmfestivals.org/whats-on/herne-hill.html


----------



## zenie (Apr 21, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> There was a cinema right opposite that station entrance so its appropriate to do it there.
> 
> http://www.freefilmfestivals.org/whats-on/herne-hill.html


 
aaah ok 

http://www.freefilmfestivals.org/whats-on/new-cross.html

Not Brixton, but ET on Telegraph Hill sounds fun


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2013)

RIP Jason Cover, volunteer at the Brixton Soup Kitchen in Southwyck House (the Barrier Block).
http://southwyckhouse.wordpress.com...-cover-volunteer-at-the-brixton-soup-kitchen/


----------



## Black Halo (Apr 22, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Spirited Away is on at the Lido next month


It appears to actually be at "The Performance Space in Brockwell Park (behind the café)" and it's on Saturday May 18 from ~8.50pm link


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 22, 2013)

editor said:


> RIP Jason Cover, volunteer at the Brixton Soup Kitchen in Southwyck House (the Barrier Block).
> http://southwyckhouse.wordpress.com...-cover-volunteer-at-the-brixton-soup-kitchen/


 
That is tragic. A friend of mine died of an epileptic fit a while back.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 22, 2013)

How sad   RIP Jason.


----------



## qosno1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Is there a decent chippy anywhere in Brixton? The one on Acre Lane does good chips but their fish is rotten. I've a sudden craving for a fish supper n mushy peas.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 22, 2013)

Olleys on Norwood Rd. Or Ken's on Half Moon Lane


----------



## secateurz (Apr 22, 2013)

JD Sports closing down?


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2013)

secateurz said:


> JD Sports closing down?


wouldn't surprise me, to be honest. Or particularly bother me.


----------



## zenie (Apr 22, 2013)

qosno1 said:


> Is there a decent chippy anywhere in Brixton? The one on Acre Lane does good chips but their fish is rotten. I've a sudden craving for a fish supper n mushy peas.


 
No fraid not. 



secateurz said:


> JD Sports closing down?


 
Really? What makes you say that? 

Also, I seem to recall years ago that there was a trainer shop in the street running behind Body Shop, or it might have been the Bon Marche building, is it still there?


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2013)

The chips from the chippie on Coldharbour Lane (opp the Barrer Block) are pretty good. No idea about the fish though.


----------



## secateurz (Apr 22, 2013)

well it was empty when I got the bus home this evening..as in stripped empty.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 22, 2013)

editor said:


> The chips from the chippie on Coldharbour Lane (opp the Barrer Block) are pretty good. No idea about the fish though.


 
The fish is hit and miss tbh.  It's fine if they've done it fresh but sometimes it's been sitting there quite a while and can be a bit manky.  I think it's because they don't sell an awful lot (their main trade seems to be chicken/kebabs).  The chips are good though


----------



## colacubes (Apr 22, 2013)

secateurz said:


> well it was empty when I got the bus home this evening..as in stripped empty.


 
I saw a planning app re new sign for a Dolcis at that address so assume we're getting that instead.


----------



## secateurz (Apr 22, 2013)

Dolcis still exists :/


least its not another phone shop / coffee chain!


----------



## simonSW2 (Apr 22, 2013)

Not sure, Dolcis went bust in 2008, early credit crunch high street victims, 800 jobs lost.


----------



## simonSW2 (Apr 22, 2013)

Unfortunately, if it isn't mobile, mocha or mortgage related, it's not happening


----------



## colacubes (Apr 22, 2013)

Weird - I found the details and it definitely says Dolcis:

http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=MK9ISFBOHV000


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 22, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> This was discussed somewhere on another thread - sadly it looks like it's gone to the wall - been closed for ages now.


 
That's too bad. Gig Sounds in Streatham closed recently as well. Closest place now for bits n pieces is probably Drum Shack in Clapham Junction.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 22, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> That's too bad. Gig Sounds in Streatham closed recently as well. Closest place now for bits n pieces is probably Drum Shack in Clapham Junction.


 
I disovered this place recently which is near Clapham Common tube:

http://www.dv247.com/page/Stores


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 22, 2013)

nipsla said:


> I disovered this place recently which is near Clapham Common tube:
> 
> http://www.dv247.com/page/Stores


 
Ah cheers; I know a couple of the lads that work at Drum Shack though so i should get "trade rate".


----------



## leanderman (Apr 22, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> Not sure, Dolcis went bust in 2008, early credit crunch high street victims, 800 jobs lost.



Dolcis appears to be linked to JD Sports in some way. 

The store is reopening in June after a refit.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 22, 2013)

New store manager post was being advertised by the job centre on twitter earlier.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 22, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> That's too bad. Gig Sounds in Streatham closed recently as well. Closest place now for bits n pieces is probably Drum Shack in Clapham Junction.


 


nipsla said:


> I disovered this place recently which is near Clapham Common tube:
> 
> http://www.dv247.com/page/Stores


Yeah, seconded. I bought some stuff from there recently - they've been there for about 5 years but I didn't even know. They're kinda tucked away in a back street. They said lots of people turn up there totally surprised they exist!


----------



## colacubes (Apr 23, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah, seconded. I bought some stuff from there recently - they've been there for about 5 years but I didn't even know. They're kinda tucked away in a back street. They said lots of people turn up there totally surprised they exist!


 
I only found them cos I was looking for a specific thing and they came up on google.  Nice guys and very helpful.  They didn't have what I wanted in stock but got it in for me the following day


----------



## lefteri (Apr 23, 2013)

there's also FizzDJ in Leigham ave streatham hill for the DJ side of what BEM had, though I've not been in - BEM's a great loss, was so useful for emergency bits and bobs - it's bizarre that a music shop can't survive in a place so full of musicians as Brixton


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2013)

Rent must have gone up


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 23, 2013)

Thing is, most of the stuff BEM sold is available elsewhere on the web at the same/lower price. Unless you're a chain like currys/pc world, I reckon it's almost impossible to compete on price. I think BEM did sell stuff on the net, but no idea to what extent. I've no idea about their rent situation either. One of the guys who worked in there is often around brixton. I'll try to remember to ask him if I see him.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2013)

Aye, selling guitar leads to bands in a fix is not a sustainable business model


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Aye, selling guitar leads to bands in a fix is not a sustainable business model


They were competitive though and would price match off the web. I bought my PA from there for a couple of grand and although may have been able to save a few quid by shopping around on the web, I wanted to both support a local business and have hands on help if things went awry.

It always seemed fairly busy when I went in there too.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 23, 2013)

for DJ stuff and also other bits MCQ seemed to still be trading on walworth road too.


----------



## lefteri (Apr 23, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Unless you're a chain like currys/pc world, I reckon it's almost impossible to compete on price.


 
Ha! Currys & PC world are extortionate for accessories, cables etc. Some fancy looking thing in a blister-pack with gold-plated connectors even though it's a digital cable costing about £25


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovely out there


----------



## Rushy (Apr 23, 2013)

lefteri said:


> Ha! Currys & PC world are extortionate for accessories, cables etc. Some fancy looking thing in a blister-pack with gold-plated connectors even though it's a digital cable costing about £25


Yep - 10x on some things.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 23, 2013)

lefteri said:


> Ha! Currys & PC world are extortionate for accessories, cables etc. Some fancy looking thing in a blister-pack with gold-plated connectors even though it's a digital cable costing about £25


yeah true actually - I picked a bad example!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 23, 2013)

Rec User meeting tomorrow at 6.30pm in the level 5 social room - pop along for an update on progress with improvements 

http://www.brixtonrec-usergroup.co.uk


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Apr 23, 2013)

nipsla said:


> The fish is hit and miss tbh.  It's fine if they've done it fresh but sometimes it's been sitting there quite a while and can be a bit manky.  I think it's because they don't sell an awful lot (their main trade seems to be chicken/kebabs).  The chips are good though


Dammit! Was going to cook myself some dinner but now going to get some chips in.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2013)

Speedy Cash Kangaroo charming families with magic loans outside the tube


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2013)

Fuck Speedy cash. And Wonga. And all those other fuckers trying to dress up offering loans with crippling interest rates as some sort of nice, cuddly activity.


----------



## Winot (Apr 24, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Speedy Cash Kangaroo


 
Pocketing poor families' cash.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 24, 2013)

Did anyone else see hobo Minnie at Brixton tube earlier this week?


----------



## leanderman (Apr 24, 2013)

Flier from Cafe on the (Brixton) Hill shows they offer an incredible 140 dishes . Must get around to trying at least one.


----------



## pissflaps (Apr 24, 2013)

i like to think that if you default on an extortionate repayment, they send that kangaroo round to kneecap your kids.


----------



## pissflaps (Apr 24, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Flier from Cafe on the (Brixton) Hill shows they offer an incredible 140 dishes View attachment 31789. Must get around to trying at least one.


and nearly as many fonts.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2013)

I've no idea why small food places think it's a good idea to offer such an immense menu because the compromises involved usually end up with punters getting sub standard food, almost all of it cooked from frozen.


----------



## pissflaps (Apr 24, 2013)

112 - 'bacon sarnie with brown sauce'
113 - 'bacon sarnie with red sauce'
114 - 'bacon sarnie with yellow sauce'
115 - 'bacon sarnie with no sauce'


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2013)

In other exciting news The Albert has new tables in the back garden. 







I understand they were imported from Canada and designed by Philippe Couture, the world renowned expert in bespoke outdoor furnishings. This is probably why we could not afford the matching chairs.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 24, 2013)

Exactly. And we are tyrannised by choice.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 24, 2013)

Winot said:


> Pocketing poor families' cash.


I don't know, but I doubt many people choose to take out a payday loan on the basis of marketing like this. This kind of marketing probably has more to do with convincing people who have already decided that they need a pay day loan to take a loan out with a particular company.

Problem is, no one else is filling this small value, short term lending gap. If banks would offer small monthly OD facilities at reasonable rates - even credit card level rates - on the condition, for instance, that the borrower only has an overdraft for two weeks of the month, it would kill the payday loan lenders off. I don't imagine it would be all that risky. Of course, those who did not meet the conditions would soon find themselves being charged fees.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 24, 2013)

Badgers said:


> In other exciting news The Albert has new tables in the back garden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
If only Phillippe Couture would sort out the decking


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2013)

nipsla said:


> If only Phillippe Couture would sort out the decking


The decking is there to make you feel uncertain about how many beers you've had and to feel uncertain about life itself.
Why is the earth moving beneath my feet?
Why are my feet shifting in uncertain directions - is it a metaphor for the shifting sands of destiny?
Why can I not walk a straight path?

Etc etc.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 24, 2013)

editor said:


> The decking is there to make you feel uncertain about how many beers you've had and to feel uncertain about life itself.
> Why is the earth moving beneath my feet?
> Why are my feet shifting in uncertain directions - is it a metaphor for the shifting sands of destiny?
> Why can I not walk a straight path?
> ...


 
It's amazing how many times I've asked myself those questions in The Albert. I would never have thought to put it down to the decking


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2013)

nipsla said:


> It's amazing how many times I've asked myself those questions in The Albert. I would never have thought to put it down to the decking


Psy-decking.


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 24, 2013)

Badgers said:


> In other exciting news The Albert has new tables in the back garden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might come in and tag them on the way home this evening. 

Not really.....


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 24, 2013)

Badgers said:


> In other exciting news The Albert has new tables in the back garden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are the high tables under the cover still there?


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 24, 2013)

Badgers said:


> In other exciting news The Albert has new tables in the back garden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The tables look quite small, is that in an attempt to make the already massive chairs look even more gargantuan?


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2013)

I might need to inspect these personally later on tonight. Anyone else out?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> Are the high tables under the cover still there?



Yes. The VIP section is still there 




			
				EastEnder said:
			
		

> The tables look quite small, is that in an attempt to make the already massive chairs look even more gargantuan?



The tables are actually larger than the old ones. In other shocking news the pub WILL be getting new chairs to match the tables. These will be in place for all to see tomorrow. 




			
				editor said:
			
		

> I might need to inspect these personally later on tonight. Anyone else out?



Albert was fairly full. The chat was racy but never overstepped the mark.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2013)

I may indeed examine them forthwith.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 24, 2013)

Badgers said:


> The tables are actually larger than the old ones. In other shocking news the pub WILL be getting new chairs to match the tables. These will be in place for all to see tomorrow.


<prays to the Gods of garden furniture for chairs of a more appropriate girth for a compact, often crowded, inner London boozer's outsidey bit>


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2013)

Looking at the tables. You would think that some wood treatment would have been a fair and reasonable investment. The old ones were hanging by a thread (for the last year) and these look cheaper made.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2013)

I did examine the tables and noted that there's a lot more standing room in the back now.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2013)

When did 'Entertainment Exchange' open on Brixton Road?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 25, 2013)

Badgers said:


> When did 'Entertainment Exchange' open on Brixton Road?


You mean the used videogames place? Ages ago. Years maybe, even.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 25, 2013)

Badgers said:


> When did 'Entertainment Exchange' open on Brixton Road?


the new one with the red shopfront opened sometime in the last week strangely right next to the one with the blue shopfront that's been there a while (as the post above said).
there has been a small crowd clocking the window display every time I have passed so if they get an equivalent number of punters they should do alright.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2013)

Crispy said:
			
		

> You mean the used videogames place? Ages ago. Years maybe, even.



Yeah  maybe they just have a new sign.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2013)

cuppa tee said:
			
		

> the new one with the red shopfront opened sometime in the last week strangely right next to the one with the blue shopfront that's been there a while (as the post above said).
> there has been a small crowd clocking the window display every time I have passed so if they get an equivalent number of punters they should do alright.



That is the one  I am not going mad then


----------



## colacubes (Apr 25, 2013)

I saw a rumour on twitter last night that Megasports up by the police station is becoming a Sainsburys Local. I hope it's bollocks I really do


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2013)

nipsla said:


> I saw a rumour on twitter last night that Megasports up by the police station is becoming a Sainsburys Local. I hope it's bollocks I really do


No. That can't be true. Surely not. Please no.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 25, 2013)

editor said:


> I've no idea why small food places think it's a good idea to offer such an immense menu because the compromises involved usually end up with punters getting sub standard food, almost all of it cooked from frozen.


 
i regularly eat in cafe on the hill and have generally been happy with their food.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> i regularly eat in cafe on the hill and have generally been happy with their food.


But what Lord Jay Rayner think?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 25, 2013)

i don't know, i never see jayrayner in there.  he's missing a trick though.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2013)

nipsla said:
			
		

> I saw a rumour on twitter last night that Megasports up by the police station is becoming a Sainsburys Local. I hope it's bollocks I really do



I saw that too. Was written like it 'IS' going to happen, but first I have heard


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 25, 2013)

Got to have a vent about market parking.  An old lady's car has just been towed from Rushcroft Road. She was only there half an hour.  She asked the truck driver very nicely not to do it - she was clearly very frail and out of breath. He wouldn't budge. So she now has to go to the Mitcham car pound and pay a fortune. As she put it, 'I was only trying to keep some local businesses going.' Does anybody know what the council's thinking is re the multistorey ice rink? Do they not care what harm it's done to the market traders?


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> i don't know, i never see jayrayner in there. he's missing a trick though.


He could 'discover' it for us.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 25, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Got to have a vent about market parking.  An old lady's car has just been towed from Rushcroft Road. She was only there half an hour.  She asked the truck driver very nicely not to do it - she was clearly very frail and out of breath. He wouldn't budge. So she now has to go to the Mitcham car pound and pay a fortune. As she put it, 'I was only trying to keep some local businesses going.' Does anybody know what the council's thinking is re the multistorey ice rink? Do they not care what harm it's done to the market traders?


No they don't  It's also made it more dangerous for pedestrians.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 25, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I saw that too. Was written like it 'IS' going to happen, but first I have heard



Same here. I really hope it's scaremongering bollocks. It would be rather ridiculous to have 2 Sainsbury's within 30 seconds walk of eachother.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Same here. I really hope it's scaremongering bollocks. It would be rather ridiculous to have 2 Sainsbury's within 30 seconds walk of eachother.


Not unheard of though:


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2013)

These are almost kissing each other.


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 25, 2013)

nipsla said:


> No they don't  It's also made it more dangerous for pedestrians.


How can we make them care? Srsly? From what I hear the parking problem is as much as a threat to some of the Old Skool traders as anything the landlord gets up to. Would a petition help? Is there an existing campaign or action group or something? Do any of the councillors have anything to say about it?


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2013)

A girl's been involved in an incident on Coldharbour Lane (opp the Barrier Block). Looks quite serious.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 25, 2013)

> View attachment 31860


same store counted twice.


editor said:


> View attachment 31859


(A) is their central offices. C and D is the same store counted twice. C is twice as far away from B as Megasports is from the current Brixton Sainsburys.

Given the existing spread of Sainsburys in the Brixton area, I think a more likely location would be one of the ground floor units in the recent development opposite the Crown and Anchor.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm a bit worried about the girl who's been involved in some sort of traffic incident on Coldharbour Lane. The ambulance took over 15 minutes to get there and only now is she being put on a stretcher.


----------



## Aimee_MFT (Apr 25, 2013)

Eeek - 15 minutes!


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2013)

Probably longer than 15 minutes looking at my posting times., There's now two police cars, a police van and the two ambulances in attendance. She still isn't in the ambulance.

I hope she's OK.


----------



## se5 (Apr 25, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Same here. I really hope it's scaremongering bollocks. It would be rather ridiculous to have 2 Sainsbury's within 30 seconds walk of eachother.


 
Not that ridiculous as thats the  situation already in Clapham where there is the main shop at 133 Clapham High St, a local at 33 Clapham High St (which cant be more than 300 metres away) and another local at Old Town and there are further locals on Abbeville Road, near to Clapham South tube and Kings Avenue all within a mile or so (plus probably more than I dont remember) and of course several Tesco Metros, a Waitrose Local + others


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 26, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Got to have a vent about market parking.  An old lady's car has just been towed from Rushcroft Road. She was only there half an hour. She asked the truck driver very nicely not to do it - she was clearly very frail and out of breath. He wouldn't budge. So she now has to go to the Mitcham car pound and pay a fortune. As she put it, 'I was only trying to keep some local businesses going.' Does anybody know what the council's thinking is re the multistorey ice rink? Do they not care what harm it's done to the market traders?


The traffic wardens are hot as fuck on Rushcroft Road and surrounding area - it's a goldmine for them. I don't have a car, but I borrowed my mum's once and popped into a mate's squat on Rushcroft Road for literally 90 seconds to collect my records, and got a £80 ticket 

I don't think they will reinstate the car park. It's too valuable as real estate. There's a new(ish) car park behind the town hall on Porden Road, but it's generally empty. So people park illegally on Electric Lane instead.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 26, 2013)

Saw this classic on the "wasting your bandwithdz" thread...mentions the "313 club" in Brixton


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2013)

Bad car crash on Coldharbour Lane, just past Lilford Road. A lot of flashing lights


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 26, 2013)

London Cycling Campaign awards - vote for Brixton Cycles if you feel so inclined 

http://e-activist.com/ea-action/action?ea.client.id=1745&ea.campaign.id=19718


----------



## Winot (Apr 26, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> London Cycling Campaign awards - vote for Brixton Cycles if you feel so inclined
> 
> http://e-activist.com/ea-action/action?ea.client.id=1745&ea.campaign.id=19718


 
done


----------



## se5 (Apr 26, 2013)

Anyone going to the Lambeth Cycling conference tomorrow - http://www.lambethcyclists.org.uk/2013/04/come-to-lambeth-cycling-conference.html or http://lambethcycleconf-efbevent.eventbrite.co.uk/# - hopes its more than just a PR exercise for the council


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2013)

Bloke having a kip in a handy bed outside the Angel on Coldharbour Lane at 3am last night. 

Couple more pics: http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-3am-friday-morning/


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2013)

se5 said:


> Anyone going to the Lambeth Cycling conference tomorrow - http://www.lambethcyclists.org.uk/2013/04/come-to-lambeth-cycling-conference.html or http://lambethcycleconf-efbevent.eventbrite.co.uk/# - hopes its more than just a PR exercise for the council


Added to BrixtonBuzz!
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/ai1ec_ev...t-cycle-friendly-in-london/?instance_id=62915


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 26, 2013)

Badgers said:


> That is the one  I am not going mad then


I passed it again today and have to apologise for giving the wrong info, a closer look revealed the shop doesnt open until 3:00pm tomorrow
but the window is full of wares...........which explains the crowds outside because they can't go in yet.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 26, 2013)

nipsla said:


> I saw a rumour on twitter last night that Megasports up by the police station is becoming a Sainsburys Local. I hope it's bollocks I really do


Sadly tis more than a rumour since there is promotional material proclaiming the arrival of your new Sainsbury's in the window today


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2013)

How useful will another supermarket though eh? EH? EH?


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 26, 2013)

From Sainsburys' point of view, is there really enough footfall in that spot to justify a second store? I suppose there must be, they would have researched it.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> From Sainsburys' point of view, is there really enough footfall in that spot to justify a second store? I suppose there must be, they would have researched it.


They'll make a mint from the Academy crowd alone.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 26, 2013)

The Factory Outlet and neighbouring caff looks to be closing down too. Anyone know what will replace it?


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2013)

TruXta said:


> The Factory Outlet and neighbouring caff looks to be closing down too. Anyone know what will replace it?


Tesco and Tesco Express, probably.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 26, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Sadly tis more than a rumour since there is promotional material proclaiming the arrival of your new Sainsbury's in the window today


Christ. It really is beyond satire now.
I mean. You should be able to take a photo of both Sainsburys at once.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 26, 2013)

editor said:


> Tesco and Tesco Express, probably.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 26, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm a bit worried about the girl who's been involved in some sort of traffic incident on Coldharbour Lane. The ambulance took over 15 minutes to get there and only now is she being put on a stretcher.
> 
> *picture removed*


Is it really appropriate to post this picture up? If I had been run down, and she may well be in a serious condition here, I don't think I would want pictures of paramedics assisting me posted on the Internet. I think that's a bit intrusive.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 26, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Sadly tis more than a rumour since there is promotional material proclaiming the arrival of your new Sainsbury's in the window today


Bloody hell. It's going to be even harder to navigate that little stretch of pavement with all the people going in and out of it.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 26, 2013)

TruXta said:


> The Factory Outlet and neighbouring caff looks to be closing down too. Anyone know what will replace it?


 
this..............



Badgers said:


> When did 'Entertainment Exchange' open on Brixton Road?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2013)

World moves so fast these days


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 26, 2013)

Three police in the market just now. They were accompanying a trading standards officer who was visiting a jeweller who had been reported by a customer for selling fake branded goods. Apparently it's normal for the police to come on such visits. But the customer's accusation was groundless. He only made it out of spite because he bought a watch five months ago and wanted a refund. Nothing wrong with the watch, he just wanted his money back.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Is it really appropriate to post this picture up? If I had been run down, and she may well be in a serious condition here, I don't think I would want pictures of paramedics assisting me posted on the Internet. I think that's a bit intrusive.


She is completely unidentifiable and I took care to make it that way.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2013)

Here's the closed down JD Sports shop. Not sure where the 'New Store' advertised is going to be unless they're just going to relaunch this one.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Christ. It really is beyond satire now.


Here's the horrible evidence: 






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/04/...s-to-open-up-a-new-store-in-brixton-road-sw9/


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 26, 2013)

What is the fucking point in that?! I despair....


----------



## Kanda (Apr 26, 2013)

Not that I'm in support of it but if you look at the queues in the one by the tube around rush hour... can't say I'm suprised...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 26, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Not that I'm in support of it but if you look at the queues in the one by the tube around rush hour... can't say I'm suprised...


 
Can't say location of the new shop is grand either.  That stretch of pavement is seriously overcrowded and dangerous.  It's very easy to get hit by a bus there as that pavement is so small.  I and other people have had elbows or bags bumped already, and now they're going to make it even busier.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 26, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Not that I'm in support of it but if you look at the queues in the one by the tube around rush hour... can't say I'm suprised...


 
It's not like there's not plenty of other Sainsbury's/Tesco Metros in practically every other direction for people who want to get shopping on their way to/from work


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can't say location of the new shop is grand either. That stretch of pavement is seriously overcrowded and dangerous. It's very easy to get hit by a bus there as that pavement is so small. I and other people have had elbows or bags bumped already, and now they're going to make it even busier.


Yep. It's well dangerous around there and too easy to be hit by a low-flying bus mirror.


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 26, 2013)

Jesus fucking Christ... Another one just beggars belief

What stage is this one at? Can we object?


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 26, 2013)

And yes, agreed, that stretch of pavement is an assault course at the best of times


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 26, 2013)

I can't believe the stupidity of Lambeth allowing this.

I reckon they must be getting a bung


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2013)

It's on Twitter, so set raised eyebrows to stun, but _apparently:_


> @BrixtonBlog @brixtonbuzz
> *apparently man slit wrists and is on town hall threatening to jump due to lack of gay rights so I've been told*


https://twitter.com/xxmiss_tashiexx/status/327801215662579712


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2013)

https://twitter.com/xxmiss_tashiexx/status/327801215662579712


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 26, 2013)

It's not very high, but I suppose he could do himself an injury even from that height


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 26, 2013)

Acre Lane is now closed


----------



## TruXta (Apr 26, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Acre Lane is now closed


Cuz of that dude?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 26, 2013)

Looks like it's open again


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 26, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Cuz of that dude?


 
Looks like it


----------



## Spark (Apr 26, 2013)

The entrance to the town hall was being taped off as I just went past.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 26, 2013)

Seen loads of people with all kinds of opinions about this on twitter, some saying it's about Gay Rights, some saying he's going to be Evicted, some saying he's Unwell and self-harming, horrible to see someone who's potentially vulnerable getting mocked and photo'd


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 26, 2013)

editor said:


> She is completely unidentifiable and I took care to make it that way.


Not to her or to her family who will know it is her.  I still think it is intrusive.


----------



## kalibuzz (Apr 26, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Christ. It really is beyond satire now.
> I mean. You should be able to take a photo of both Sainsburys at once.


It really is beyond everything, how on earth is it allowed to have two identical stores within eyesight of each other? I really didn't think I'd say that, butu I actually would prefer another nail salo, chicken, betting shop or off licence..


----------



## kalibuzz (Apr 26, 2013)

editor said:


> Here's the horrible evidence:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tesco must be reeling that the Sainsbury garrison is extending this much north


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 26, 2013)

kalibuzz said:


> It really is beyond everything, how on earth is it allowed to have two identical stores within eyesight of each other? I really didn't think I'd say that, butu I actually would prefer another nail salo, chicken, betting shop or off licence..


 
I reckon it'd be easier for them to just buy out all the businesses on Brixton High Street and make a mega store


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 26, 2013)

kalibuzz said:


> Tesco must be reeling that the Sainsbury garrison is extending this much north


 
From Brixton Hill (ie. the main road) to Brixton Police Station, that'll make FOUR Sainsbury stores, and not one Tesco, unless they do get their grubby little hands on George IV  

Maybe they're going to open millions of small stores all selling different things (eg. electrical goods, groceries etc.) and when they've taken over all the high streets, they'll be able to sell off the land from their superstores and they'll be turned into yuppy flats


----------



## Crispy (Apr 26, 2013)

From Streatham to the Police station there will be 6, at an average of 650m spacing.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 26, 2013)

Crispy said:


> From Streatham to the Police station there will be 6, at an average of 650m spacing.


complete joke. i fear for the way this country is going to look in regards the high street in a few decades time. loan shop. bookie. fast food. TESCO. fast food. loan shop. SAINSBURYS. and so on.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 26, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> complete joke. i fear for the way this country is going to look in regards the high street in a few decades time. EE. loan shop. bookie. Vodaphone. fast food. TESCO. fast food. Three. loan shop. SAINSBURYS. Phones 4 U. and so on.


Edited for you.
Except for Brixton where each unit will be compulsorily separated by a nail bar.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 26, 2013)

Crispy said:


> From Streatham to the Police station there will be 6, at an average of 650m spacing.


 
I take it you're not including the Greyhound Lane one (which we shouldn't as we're talking about the main road)


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 26, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Edited for you.
> Except for Brixton where each unit will be compulsorily separated by a nail bar.


 

and there amongst it all, enabling us to cope with it all for under a tenner, a 'Spoons.


----------



## kalibuzz (Apr 26, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> From Brixton Hill (ie. the main road) to Brixton Police Station, that'll make FOUR Sainsbury stores, and not one Tesco, unless they do get their grubby little hands on George IV
> 
> Maybe they're going to open millions of small stores all selling different things (eg. electrical goods, groceries etc.) and when they've taken over all the high streets, they'll be able to sell off the land from their superstores and they'll be turned into yuppy flats


Naw, they will just raise their prices and there will be no competition at all


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 26, 2013)

I wonder how many there are on the whole stretch of the A23?


----------



## kalibuzz (Apr 26, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> complete joke. i fear for the way this country is going to look in regards the high street in a few decades time. loan shop. bookie. fast food. TESCO. fast food. loan shop. SAINSBURYS. and so on.


you forgot the 2000 phone shops

upps didn't read further down


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 26, 2013)

kalibuzz said:


> you forgot the 2000 phone shops


 
Rushy sorted it


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 26, 2013)

kalibuzz said:


> you forgot the 2000 phone shops


rushy didnt!


----------



## kalibuzz (Apr 26, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> rushy didnt!


yes I realised, replied to your post before reading on, bad habit .. Tbh, there aren't any nail bars left on that road stretch (not that I care about them), I do prefer them if they are independent businesses and serving a need in the local  community , but I guess that doesn't really apply for much longer so they will move towards south with their clientele I guess


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 26, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I wonder how many there are on the whole stretch of the A23?


6.8 billion


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Not to her or to her family who will know it is her. I still think it is intrusive.


I disagree 100 per cent and you can't speak for her or her family either.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 26, 2013)

Crispy said:


> From Streatham to the Police station there will be 6, at an average of 650m spacing.


 
I've just googled mapped it.  From the one on Streatham High Road (opposite the Odeon) to the latest one in Brixton is 2.3 miles


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 26, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> rushy didnt!


 
oops


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 26, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I wonder how many there are on the whole stretch of the A23?


 
To brighton?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 26, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> To brighton?


 
Why not


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 26, 2013)

TruXta said:


>


he hates that


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 26, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why not


 
Imagine a whole road all the way to brighton lined blue red white orange blue red white orange.  That'd be _great. _


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 26, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Imagine a whole road all the way to brighton lined blue red white orange blue red white orange. That'd be _great. _


 
Scary innit 

Seriously, if we cut out any motorway bits of the A23, it would be interesting to see how unfairly Brixton/Streatham are being hit by them if we can work out the number along the whole route


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 26, 2013)

editor said:


> Here's the horrible evidence:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fucking hell, i am not particularly anti super market but that really is taking the piss! is nothing sacred!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 26, 2013)

editor said:


> I disagree 100 per cent and you can't speak for her or her family either.


I'm not speaking for her family. You said she was not identifiable and I responded that both she and her family will know it is a picture of her after the accident. 
I didn't speak for them or even speculate that they would automatically be distressed but if it were me or my family I am sure we would be.
I also said I think it is intrusive because if it were me, or indeed if it were my child, I would be stunned that somebody thought it reasonable to photograph me in a vulnerable state and post it on the Internet. 
You may think that if something happens in public then it's fair game but i think it is intrusive and distasteful.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 26, 2013)

se5 said:


> Anyone going to the Lambeth Cycling conference tomorrow - http://www.lambethcyclists.org.uk/2013/04/come-to-lambeth-cycling-conference.html or http://lambethcycleconf-efbevent.eventbrite.co.uk/# - hopes its more than just a PR exercise for the council


Didn't know about it. Looks interesting though. Might pop along. Are you going?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 26, 2013)

As for that new Sainsbury's, there isn't a roll eyes icon big enough 

I guess their strategy is to knock out the two shops/off licences by the bus stops opposite the police station and steal their customers


----------



## ajdown (Apr 26, 2013)

So what happened to the guy in post 470 earlier?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 26, 2013)

ajdown said:


> So what happened to the guy in post 470 earlier?


what do you mean?


----------



## ajdown (Apr 26, 2013)

Either I missed the post to say it was all over, or he's still standing there outside the Town Hall threatening to jump.

Just curious what his 'cause' was, that's all, as there were a number of conflicting reports.  I did see Brixton Blog twitter quoted on BBC at 16.39 about it though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 26, 2013)

ajdown said:


> Either I missed the post to say it was all over, or he's still standing there outside the Town Hall threatening to jump.
> 
> Just curious what his 'cause' was, that's all, as there were a number of conflicting reports. I did see Brixton Blog twitter quoted on BBC at 16.39 about it though.


 
Well the police closed Acre Lane and re-opened it a while later, so I'm guessing he's not still there


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 26, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> complete joke. i fear for the way this country is going to look in regards the high street in a few decades time. loan shop. bookie. fast food. TESCO. fast food. loan shop. SAINSBURYS. and so on.


Tesco & Sainsburys as far as the eye can see, and yet not a single Waitrose for miles...

I fear the gentrification of Brixton has really failed to live up to its promise. Where's the sense in importing so many hipsters if they've nowhere to buy groceries?


----------



## Effrasurfer (Apr 26, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I don't know, but I doubt many people choose to take out a payday loan on the basis of marketing like this. This kind of marketing probably has more to do with convincing people who have already decided that they need a pay day loan to take a loan out with a particular company.
> 
> Problem is, no one else is filling this small value, short term lending gap. If banks would offer small monthly OD facilities at reasonable rates - even credit card level rates - on the condition, for instance, that the borrower only has an overdraft for two weeks of the month, it would kill the payday loan lenders off. I don't imagine it would be all that risky. Of course, those who did not meet the conditions would soon find themselves being charged fees.


 
When you say small value, short term, do you mean smaller than 100 and shorter than 1 month? Otherwise what about our local credit union http://www.cuok.co.uk/ who have an office opposite the Town Hall and a prominent ad on one of the phone boxes outside the tube. Their stated aim is to provide ethical financial services for residents in Lambeth, Southwark and Westminster. Their branding is remarkably lacking in kangaroos though.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 26, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> When you say small value, short term, do you mean smaller than 100 and shorter than 1 month? Otherwise what about our local credit union http://www.cuok.co.uk/ who have an office opposite the Town Hall and a prominent ad on one of the phone boxes outside the tube. Their stated aim is to provide ethical financial services for residents in Lambeth, Southwark and Westminster. Their branding is remarkably lacking in kangaroos though.


 
Looks good. I have never noticed the office opposite the Town Hall or the ad on the phone box and I pass both a couple of times a day. I have seen an ad elsewhere but thought they were just another payday company. Did not clock that they were lending at lower rates. I guess we all tend to sneer at kangaroo / Wonga style marketing but people have heard of those payday companies and hardly anyone knows about the credit unions, or what their stated aims are, or even what those stated aims mean. If CUOKs marketing were as good they'd put the Payday shops out of work locally.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 26, 2013)

I keep meaning to open some sort of credit union account.  

I wonder if they have lots of leaflets.  We could hand them out outside the other payday loan places.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 26, 2013)

Brixton was very strange this evening (apart from the crappy new supermarket and crack supermarket).

Lots of traffic, Zoopla Estate Agent drivers on the phone whilst driving with their square toed shoes jumping the lights left right and centre.

Then some bloke walked out of Granville Arcade pissed and then just lay down in the middle of Atlantic Road and refused to move for 15 minutes.

Then some driver in a toy souped up car decided to ignore all the traffic and turn right on to Coldharbour Lane from Atlantic Road almost taking out about 3 people in the process. When they complained he decided that getting out and offering people out was a sensible response.

I was quite happy when I got to the calm of herne hill. Lots of police out in twos tonight as well, but I guess that's the consequence of that lad at the Town Hall.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 26, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Brixton was very strange this evening (apart from the crappy new supermarket and crack supermarket).
> 
> Lots of traffic, Zoopla Estate Agent drivers on the phone whilst driving with their square toed shoes jumping the lights left right and centre.
> 
> ...


it reminds me of the west end up there at times. drove through their last night and had same feel.


----------



## zenie (Apr 26, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Brixton was very strange this evening (apart from the crappy new supermarket and crack supermarket).
> 
> Lots of traffic, Zoopla Estate Agent drivers on the phone whilst driving with their square toed shoes jumping the lights left right and centre.
> 
> ...


 
What the fucking fuck?!!!  

The heat does send people a bit mad.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2013)

The bloke in the road took up residence outside the Albert for a bit too.


----------



## ricbake (Apr 26, 2013)

ajdown said:


> Either I missed the post to say it was all over, or he's still standing there outside the Town Hall threatening to jump.
> 
> Just curious what his 'cause' was, that's all, as there were a number of conflicting reports. I did see Brixton Blog twitter quoted on BBC at 16.39 about it though.


 
Apparently he was trying to nail himself to the town hall as some form of protest about his treatment by the NHS. He had blood covering both hands and was arguing with police. They weren't sure what to do, presumably worried about the blood, the crowd attacked one of the police vehicles at one point. Not sure how it ended, quite a few photos on twitter. Para medics arrived, assume he was arrested or sectioned.


----------



## zenie (Apr 27, 2013)

editor said:


> The bloke in the road took up residence outside the Albert for a bit too.


 
Probably blended in rather well


----------



## Youns (Apr 27, 2013)

Im searching for a weed number tonight please


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## leanderman (Apr 27, 2013)

editor said:


> She is completely unidentifiable and I took care to make it that way.



Agreed. Unidentifiable photos are acceptable. It's a journalistic convention.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 27, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> Tesco & Sainsburys as far as the eye can see, and yet not a single Waitrose for miles...
> 
> I fear the gentrification of Brixton has really failed to live up to its promise. Where's the sense in importing so many hipsters if they've nowhere to buy groceries?




When Clapham Junction gets a Whole Foods and Clapham Common a Waitrose, getting a Sainsbury is hardly gentrification. 

I want an Aldi.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2013)

leanderman said:


> When Clapham Junction gets a Whole Foods and Clapham Common a Waitrose, getting a Sainsbury is hardly gentrification.
> 
> I want an Aldi.


 
Streatham hasn't even got an M&S, so it's got a long way to go


----------



## TruXta (Apr 27, 2013)

Youns said:


> Im searching for a weed number tonight please


020 7983 4100


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2013)

TruXta said:


> 020 7983 4100



Shouldn't that be

* 020 8649 2025*


----------



## TruXta (Apr 27, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Shouldn't that be
> 
> * 020 8649 2025*


I think my guy has the superior connections.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 27, 2013)

Youns said:


> Im searching for a weed number tonight please


fuck off


----------



## pissflaps (Apr 27, 2013)

don't say no to drugs. say no thank you.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 27, 2013)

Youns said:


> Im searching for a weed number tonight please


Which one are you.............  Bill or  Ben ?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 27, 2013)

Youns said:


> Im searching for a weed number tonight please


101


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> 101


 
That's for lazy people.  I gave the full number


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 27, 2013)

Youns said:


> Im searching for a weed number tonight please


Wrong forum - gardening is in suburban.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 27, 2013)

Well today's very Aprilly.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Well today's very Aprilly.


 
Is it Marchy as well?  I can't be arsed to see if trees are blowing


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 27, 2013)

4 seasons in one day pretty much.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 27, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's for lazy people. I gave the full number


lazy answer to a lazy question but I appreciate your thorough research into the matter


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> lazy answer to a lazy question but I appreciate your thorough research into the matter


 
I was going to put up the 101 number originally and thought, no, let the Youns' fingers work for his weed


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Apr 27, 2013)

On another subject...

What a wonderful Brixton day - the Bake-Off market thingie was inspiring, only cos I chatted with lovely David from the Brixton Prison training chefs scheme - under the auspices of revolting Ramsay and the telly - but a genuinely lovely fella who's actually got a chef's job 4 weeks after leaving nick. Then the sweet wee community event in Loughborough Junction - free cycle repairs [hooray!], urban/guerrilla gardening n eating, I arranged for the spare [free] food to go to Brixton Soup Kitchen. Happy days! Sunshine - plus hail! Sorry if anybody's already posted the answer but... does anybody know who won the bake-off prizes? So hope it's the prison lads...


----------



## shygirl (Apr 28, 2013)

I think the prize went to the elderly Jamaican woman (whose name escapes me), for her beetroot cake.


----------



## pissflaps (Apr 28, 2013)

shygirl said:


> I think the prize went to the elderly Jamaican woman (whose name escapes me), for her beetroot cake.


not from the lovely family who sell vegan cakes that are dee fucking licious and are happy to give away loads of free samples?

i want cake now.


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2013)

Coldharbour Lane at 7.30 this morning.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2013)

Shower of cunts


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 28, 2013)

I thought that was going to be a picture of the scouts that have been marching.   

Back again.  They've been here the last few weekends.  Maybe we need to send the lads round with baseball bats.


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 28, 2013)

Calling all fans of 24 Hours in A&E: that doctor who says he gets compared to Prince Harry and Boris Johnson (Oscar?) is in the market.


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 28, 2013)

I wonder why the scientologists are preying on Brixton. We do have lots of vulnerable people here - one of the highest rates of mental illness in the country in Coldharbour ward IIRC.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 28, 2013)

They don't "prey" on Brixton, they tend to get thrown out of various places for not having the right street trading paperwork (which as the aim of the 'stress test' is to sell you the Dianetics book means they are selling and thus need it) so they stick somewhere till they get moved on or threatened by the authorities, then find somewhere else to exploit for a few weeks, rinse repeat.

That's why it may seem they're around here for a few weeks.

It's also partly why they seem to turn up on sundays - less chance of street trading enforcement turning up to get them to move on, and the plod don't seem particularly interested.

Unfortunately they keep trying to pull the "religious discrimination" card to justify why they should be allowed to stay, but they still aren't classed as a legitimate religious organisation in the UK.

If you ever feel led to try and take their 'stress test', wiggling your toes whilst holding the cans makes the needle go funny and tends to confuse the new recruits which are often all they can get to help them, often with one or two experienced people based out of Tottenham Court Road or sometimes even dragged up from their base at East Grinstead as their numbers are very low these days.


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 28, 2013)

Interesting. Does Lambeth have a policy of not giving them permission? Maybe a PCSO could be persuaded to ask them for their paperwork?


----------



## ajdown (Apr 28, 2013)

That's the thing, if they ask for the paperwork they are usually granted it - regardless of your own feelings on Scientology, there is no reason to deny them the street trading permit if they apply and pay the fee.

The problem is that they feel they are "above the law" in such matters and that they should be allowed to "share their faith" in the same way as other religious groups do, and won't spend the money on the permit.

The difference is, of course, that any other religious group may give you a small leaflet to take away - but they give it, rather than sell it to you.  You also have the confusion of course that they aren't classed as a religion under UK law so 'prostelysing' does not count in the same way.

The difficulty is that the few senior members that would be in the party are well trained at explaining away their lack of permit to the extent that most coppers will either give up as they are persuaded that the group are legitimately allowed to street trade without a permit, or just can't be arsed to deal with the situation.  Of course, that then makes you a 'religious bigot' and just as likely for them to complain that you are denying them their rights to share their religion.

"Writing for a penny a word is ridiculous. If a man really wanted to make a million dollars, the best way to do it would be start his own religion" - L. Ron Hubbard.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Apr 28, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Looks good. I have never noticed the office opposite the Town Hall or the ad on the phone box and I pass both a couple of times a day. I have seen an ad elsewhere but thought they were just another payday company. Did not clock that they were lending at lower rates. I guess we all tend to sneer at kangaroo / Wonga style marketing but people have heard of those payday companies and hardly anyone knows about the credit unions, or what their stated aims are, or even what those stated aims mean. If CUOKs marketing were as good they'd put the Payday shops out of work locally.


 
Heard about the credit union via the Move Your Money campaign last summer. Also the Brixton Pound crowd did a photo op outside the Acre Lane branch one time.

A couple of months ago, finally spurred on by the massive amount I was being charged by Lloyds TSB for their wanky Platinum current account and my own lax money management, I set up a current account with the credit union, cancelled ALL my Lloyds standing orders and direct debits (except the one to Local Greens) and sat back and waited for the threatening letters and automated phonecalls to roll in. Then using online banking to transfer money from the Lloyds to the LMCU account, I gradually re-set up the important payments on the LMCU account. An incidental benefit was that I stopped paying quite a few subscriptions for things I didn't really need any more.

I was a bit trepidatious about this at first and kept a record in a spreadsheet of what I was doing (very unlike me!) because the LMCU account does not allow you to go overdrawn and the literature says you will be charged 15 quid for each transaction that bounces. However, I've since been told by the LMCU people that they don't charge you the first time and they'll call you up to warn you if it happens. This fits in with my experience of how they've been: very responsive and you speak to a real, local person when you call them up, which is very much worth the 2 quid a month cost of the current account imo. The online banking is basic but works and the debit card is just like a traditional one.

I recently heard that the LMCU current account is actually in some way a Co-operative Bank account, which isn't pointed out on their website. Don't know the in's and out's of that but either way, supporting the activities of the credit union has to be better than helping to finance the nefarious activities of one of the mainstream banks.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Apr 28, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I keep meaning to open some sort of credit union account.
> 
> I wonder if they have lots of leaflets. We could hand them out outside the other payday loan places.


 
I'd be up for some of that.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 28, 2013)

kikiscrumbles said:


> On another subject...
> 
> What a wonderful Brixton day - the Bake-Off market thingie was inspiring, only cos I chatted with lovely David from the Brixton Prison training chefs scheme - under the auspices of revolting Ramsay and the telly - but a genuinely lovely fella who's actually got a chef's job 4 weeks after leaving nick. Then the sweet wee community event in Loughborough Junction - free cycle repairs [hooray!], urban/guerrilla gardening n eating, I arranged for the spare [free] food to go to Brixton Soup Kitchen. Happy days! Sunshine - plus hail! Sorry if anybody's already posted the answer but... does anybody know who won the bake-off prizes? So hope it's the prison lads...


 


shygirl said:


> I think the prize went to the elderly Jamaican woman (whose name escapes me), for her beetroot cake.


 


pissflaps said:


> not from the lovely family who sell vegan cakes that are dee fucking licious and are happy to give away loads of free samples?
> 
> i want cake now.


 
gutted to have missed this.  My friends who run The Vegan Tart (I never get to name drop so I damn well will now.. )  won the main and a 2nd prize and The No Frills Band were playing, loads of friends down to watch it from all different walks of life... we were absolutely freezing our socks off in a field in Surrey camping.. but anyway, here is the prize list:

The winners are:
Overhall winner: The Vegan Tart
Cakes - Portia's Kitchen 
Cupcake - Lambeth College
Biscuits & bites - The Carob Pod
Savouries - The Vegan Tart
Bread - The Pandam Bakery
Vegan - Khansa


----------



## leanderman (Apr 28, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> gutted to have missed this. My friends who run The Vegan Tart (I never get to name drop so I damn well will now.. ) won the main and a 2nd prize and The No Frills Band were playing, loads of friends down to watch it from all different walks of life... we were absolutely freezing our socks off in a field in Surrey camping.. but anyway, here is the prize list:
> 
> The winners are:
> Overhall winner: The Vegan Tart
> ...


 
Have rarely seen Station Rd that busy


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2013)

Football stuck in the top of a tree at Myatts Fields Park. Photo does not do it justice but that is a BIG tree. I was just surprised as to how it got up there and how it is staying up there.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 29, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Football stuck in the top of a tree at Myatts Fields Park. Photo does not do it justice but that is a BIG tree. I was just surprised as to how it got up there and how it is staying up there.


Keepy uppy.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2013)

Take a look at this charmer's comment on my piece about Babalou and Mass closing.


> That space should be used for better events than sad fat londoners in leather spreading HIV. Instead it would make an amazing venue for real music events. Brixton could do with a community music space that hosts many visitors. The torture garden makes Brixton a sex and drugs place rather than a music and food and culture place. If they loose it. What a pity.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 30, 2013)

editor said:


> Take a look at this charmer's comment on my piece about Babalou and Mass closing.


They're a bit late - it's an office and a meeting hall now.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 30, 2013)

Creams Cafe ice cream franchise coming to Brixton soon......... http://www.creamscafe.com/locations/

looks like its going where Lambeths Childrens and Young Peoples Services were formerly
https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?clie...=uk&ei=S81_UYv2E8Od0QXVzIGgBw&ved=0CDQQ8gEwAA


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 30, 2013)

Ah, I used to work at Criterion in Sydenham, which until it closed still had the original Formica 1950s tables.

It seems a strange site to open an Ice Cream parlour in - next to the UK Church of God (I have no idea what their opinion on ice cream is, but suspect they think that brain freeze is the Work of the Devil).


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Creams Cafe ice cream franchise coming to Brixton soon......... http://www.creamscafe.com/locations/
> 
> looks like its going where Lambeths Childrens and Young Peoples Services were formerly
> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?client=safari&oe=UTF-8&q=392-394 Brixton Road&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x48760466fc22028f:0xb1338e39e53df941,394 Brixton Rd, London SW9 7AW&gl=uk&ei=S81_UYv2E8Od0QXVzIGgBw&ved=0CDQQ8gEwAA


Classy, eh?


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2013)

Here's the current building: 



The ice cream looks pretty disgusting to my eyes.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 30, 2013)

editor said:


> Here's the current building:
> 
> View attachment 32020
> 
> ...


 
looks horrible. and wrong side of Brixton


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 30, 2013)

leanderman said:


> looks horrible. and wrong side of Brixton


The walk there and back to your side would be the only healthy part of a trip to Cream Cafe tho'


----------



## leanderman (Apr 30, 2013)

They have branches in Slough and Woking. Enough said.


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 30, 2013)

I hear the branch in Norbury is very popular with Muslim teenagers as it gives them somewhere to hang out and meet that doesn't involve booze... (unlike me when I was 15...)


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 30, 2013)

editor said:


> The ice cream looks pretty disgusting to my eyes.
> 
> View attachment 32021


 
They look heavenly to me. I would happily eat them all in one sitting. But I mustn't.


----------



## pissflaps (Apr 30, 2013)

square plates

>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## fortyplus (Apr 30, 2013)

editor said:


> Here's the current building:
> 
> View attachment 32020


I think it used to be the Fridge (before it moved to the Ace), which is perhaps appropriate.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 30, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> gutted to have missed this. My friends who run The Vegan Tart (I never get to name drop so I damn well will now.. ) won the main and a 2nd prize and The No Frills Band were playing, loads of friends down to watch it from all different walks of life... we were absolutely freezing our socks off in a field in Surrey camping.. but anyway, here is the prize list:
> 
> The winners are:
> Overhall winner: The Vegan Tart
> ...


 
Cupcake section?


----------



## eme (Apr 30, 2013)

These 'pedestrian wayfinding systems' (maps, mainly) are coming to Brixton; rubbery signs in the pavement on CHL outside the Barrier Block led me to google 'tfl legible' and these came up: http://www.tfl.gov.uk/microsites/legible-london/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 30, 2013)

eme said:


> These 'pedestrian wayfinding systems' (maps, mainly) are coming to Brixton; rubbery signs in the pavement on CHL outside the Barrier Block led me to google 'tfl legible' and these came up: http://www.tfl.gov.uk/microsites/legible-london/


 
Handy, for people like me with no sense of direction, but just more junk on the street getting in the way of pedestrians


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 30, 2013)

eme said:


> These 'pedestrian wayfinding systems' (maps, mainly) are coming to Brixton; rubbery signs in the pavement on CHL outside the Barrier Block led me to google 'tfl legible' and these came up: http://www.tfl.gov.uk/microsites/legible-london/


 
They are already here.  There is one outside KFC.  I noticed it yesterday.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 30, 2013)

Those Legible London maps are excellent bits of design. They're always printed so they're oriented to the direction you're looking at them, with landmark buildings rendered in 3D outline. A circle of 5 minutes walk radius. All the important buildings labeled. To be welcomed.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 30, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> They are already here. There is one outside KFC. I noticed it yesterday.


 
Which means it is twice I have walked past it - and not seen it


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 30, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Which means it is twice I have walked past it - and not seen it


 
Maybe it's a pop up one like the urinal.


----------



## Rushy (May 1, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Maybe it's a pop up one like the urinal.


No doubt it will get used in the same way.


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2013)

Rushy said:
			
		

> No doubt it will get used in the same way.



It is May. This thread is redundant


----------



## Rushy (May 1, 2013)

Badgers said:


> It is May. This thread is redundant


I'm feeling retro.


----------



## EastEnder (May 1, 2013)

Badgers said:


> It is May. This thread is redundant


Not on the Pacific island of Niue, it isn't. They're still basking in April.


----------



## snowy_again (May 1, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> Cupcake section?


 
Aside from the fact it's cupcakes, is the winning prize for the Lambeth College section that supports Adults with Learning Disabilities to bake for profit?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 1, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> I think it used to be the Fridge (before it moved to the Ace), which is perhaps appropriate.


I've always wondered why there is a building that says Ace on it on the corner of porden road and brixton hill.


----------



## ajdown (May 1, 2013)

Mention in the Evening Standard this evening of Brixton Foxtons hiring bouncers because of all the protests.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2013)

Prince Albert chair update


----------



## Crispy (May 2, 2013)

Much more suitable for the space


----------



## Crispy (May 2, 2013)

IT IS THE 2ND OF MAY


----------



## colacubes (May 2, 2013)

MOD FAIL   SACK THEM ALL


----------



## OvalhouseDB (May 2, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> I think it used to be the Fridge (before it moved to the Ace), which is perhaps appropriate.


I remember whwn it was the Electricity Showrooms, or the Gas Showrooms, they were next door to each other, I think.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 2, 2013)

hangings too good for them :rage:


----------



## kikiscrumbles (May 2, 2013)

In other news:
Brixton Green / Somerleyton Road thingie on today in Windrush Square [I post for info only, not endorsing..]


----------



## editor (May 2, 2013)

kikiscrumbles said:


> In other news:
> Brixton Green / Somerleyton Road thingie on today in Windrush Square [I post for info only, not endorsing..]


Handy now that the opinions of the residents of Carlton Mansions needn't form any part of the 'consultation.'


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> Handy now that the opinions of the residents of Carlton Mansions needn't form any part of the 'consultation.'



IT IS MAY


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 2, 2013)

nothing said on this thread is real any more.


----------



## trabuquera (May 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> IT IS MAY


 Austerity Britain. Cutbacks mean new threads will only be started for 9 out of 12 calendar months henceforward.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 2, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> Austerity Britain. Cutbacks mean new threads will only be started for 9 out of 12 calendar months henceforward.


April and May forced to the share same space 
maybe a change in the name of the thread to.........
*"Brixton news, rumours and general chat - April/May 2013"*

as a satire on the thread room tax


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2013)

If someone does not start THE MAY THREAD soon a new 'tittle tattle' theme will appear


----------



## TruXta (May 2, 2013)

Brixton - Living in the Past.


----------



## editor (May 2, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Brixton - Living in the Past.


Jethro Tull, surely?


----------



## TruXta (May 2, 2013)

editor said:


> Jethro Tull, surely?


Just get the May thread up already old man!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 2, 2013)

ajdown said:


> Mention in the Evening Standard this evening of Brixton Foxtons hiring bouncers because of all the protests.


 
I chucked away 18 of their letters today that I'd started saving with the intention of chucking them all back on the floor of their offices, but I was getting sick of the sight of them and chucked them in the recycling bag instead


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I chucked away 18 of their letters today that I'd started saving with the intention of chucking them all back on the floor of their offices, but I was getting sick of the sight of them and chucked them in the recycling bag instead



MAY 

======>


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> MAY
> 
> ======>


 
Not until thread is closed  

*last in*


----------

